# Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. September 2010)

*Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick


----------



## drakenbacken (17. September 2010)

*Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

hm... macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man auch bei amazon einkauft...


----------



## gl123 (17. September 2010)

*Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Nö, mach ich nicht, ihr lügner.
Es sind 3 Schritte:



auf dem link muss man erlauben anklicken das das addon installiert werden darf
dann muss man erneut auf installieren klicken
und dann muss man noch den browser neustarten damit das funktioniert
und ich zähl nich mal den link aufrufen als klick


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

würd euch ja gerne mit helfen...da müsste man aber bei amazon bestellen. fällt euch nich vlt was anderes ein mit dem man über die community geld verdienen kann


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> würd euch ja gerne mit helfen...da müsste man aber bei amazon bestellen. fällt euch nich vlt was anderes ein mit dem man über die community geld verdienen kann



Gibt's schon seit 10 Jahren: das Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Irgendwie lässt diese Nachricht nichts Gutes erahnen.

Hat PCGH finanzielle Probleme ?

PS.: Bin Abonnent...


----------



## ReaCT (17. September 2010)

*Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Klappt leider nicht mit der FF Beta 6.


----------



## LordMirdalan (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Habs installiert, bloß noch ne Frage, is der Betrag von Amazon ein bestimmter Prozentsatz und/oder wie hoch is das jetz?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



LordMirdalan schrieb:


> Habs installiert, bloß noch ne Frage, is der Betrag von Amazon ein bestimmter Prozentsatz und/oder wie hoch is das jetz?



Hier die offizielle Seite von Amazon zu dem Thema. Webmaster können damit etwas Geld verdienen: https://partnernet.amazon.de/


----------



## Astimon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich helf euch gern, ich hab das Heft abboniert, verzichte auf jegliche Werbeblocker, nur mit dem Add-On kann ich nicht dienen, da ich Opera verwende.

Aber ich denk an euch, wenn ich das nächste mal etwas kaufe, da werde ich (wenn ich's nicht vergesse (wie bei jeden Einkauf bisher^^)) Amazon über den Link hier aucf PCGH.de besuchen.

Gute Angebote muss man unterstützen, und wenn es kein Geld kostet ist das eine Selbstverständlichkeit für mich. (Für etwas was man täglich nutzt und was sehr hilfreich ist, ist ja wohl ein bisschen Werbung zu ertragen).


----------



## Jami (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Das Addon ist nicht kompatibel mit der FF 4 Beta 5


----------



## El Sativa (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

da ich auf klo leider keinen pc stehen habe, nutze ich dort eure zeitschrift. das soll nicht degradierend sein, aber beim kacken hab ich so keine langeweile.


----------



## Punsher (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich bestell eh nix bei amazon von dem her ...


----------



## dangee (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Mit der b6 leider auch nicht. Ansonsten seid ihr natürlich sofort unterstützt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



			
				freyny80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat PCGH finanzielle Probleme?


Geld kann man nie genug haben


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Tja, bei Amazon kauf ich leider nicht ein und noch dazu nutze ich Chrome.

Ich würde den Werberblocker ja deaktivieren, so wie ich es auf HWLuxx und Computerbase auch handhabe, aber die Ads auf PCGH sind mir zu aufdringlich. Besonders dieses im Fenster aufpoppenden Dinger wo man eine Fahndung einleiten muss um den schließen Knopf zu finden nerven mich sehr. 
Solang es nur ein paar (dezente) Banner an den Rändern sind, alles klar, aber Werbung im Text oder Inhaltverdeckende Werbung muss nicht sein.


----------



## plichi (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Irgendwie lässt diese Nachricht nichts Gutes erahnen.
> 
> Hat PCGH finanzielle Probleme ?
> 
> PS.: Bin Abonnent...



Gegenfrage: Kann man (egal ob Privat oder Unternehmen) zu wenig Geld haben???

EDIT: da wa ich ma wieder zu langsam


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



El Sativa schrieb:


> da ich auf klo leider keinen pc stehen habe, nutze ich dort eure zeitschrift. das soll nicht degradierend sein, aber beim kacken hab ich so keine langeweile.



Wie geil, da liegt meine PCGH auch immer griffbereit. 
Da hat man mal genug Ruhe zum Lesen...


----------



## userNr.8 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Geld kann man nie genug haben.


Hört sich so an als würdet ihr euch die taschen voll stopfen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Irgendwie lässt diese Nachricht nichts Gutes erahnen.
> 
> Hat PCGH finanzielle Probleme ?
> 
> PS.: Bin Abonnent...



Wenn man aktuell die Presse verfolgt, weiß man, dass der Werbemarkt zwar grundsätzlich nicht sinkt - aber gerade versierte User nutzen immer mehr Adblocker. Der absehbare Schwenk der Werbeindustrie, dass Werbung nicht (mehr) nerven soll, kommt offenbar viel zu spät.

Da wir unabhängig von Print auch eine solide finanzierte Webseite brauchen und wir SEHR viele versierte Nutzer haben, ist das eben unser Versuch, mit der Thematik umzugehen. Es stehen sehr viele Projekte für die Webseite auf dem Plan. 

Das ist mit Sicherheit keine Untergangsstimmung, die hier verbreitet wird.


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Tjo, ich nutze Adblock, und den werd ich auch nicht ausschalten. Allerdings kaufe ich echt viel bei Amazon. Letzten Monat weit über 200€, eher etwas um die 250€ ausgegeben bei Amazon.

Ihr hättet mit diesem Addon also früher kommen sollen, etwa drei Wochen
Aber jetzt ists selbstverständlich installiert!


----------



## Falk (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Jami schrieb:


> Das Addon ist nicht kompatibel mit der FF 4 Beta 5



Doch, es läuft, man muss nur die kompatibilitätsprüfung deaktivieren. Hab es selbst mit der aktuellen Beta 6 am laufen.

about:config und dann

extensions.checkCompatibility: false

Dann könnt ihr auch gleich melden, ob das PLugin schon Reibungslos läuft oder welche Probleme es gibt, das hilft den Entwicklern.


----------



## ile (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich bestelle ich immer wenn ich dran denke über den amazon-Link unter PCGH-Webshops. Das kommt doch auf das gleiche raus, oder?


----------



## Tecqu (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Funktioniert das Helfen auch, wenn man über den Preisvergleich von pcgh auf eine Shopping-Seite(wie jetzt z.B. Amazon) gelangt und da was einkauft? Wenn ja, auch bei anderen seiten als amazon?


----------



## ich558 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich habst installiert. Tut ja nicht weh und da ich häufig bei Amazon bestelle bringts auch noch was- darf dann nur nicht vergessen statt Safari Firefox zu benutzen
Ps.


----------



## lord-elveon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wenn's jemand für Opera umschreiben könnte würd ichs auch nutzen...

Immer den Umweg übder den Link vergisst man manchmal


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich finde Adblock ist Pflicht im WWW, leider bedroht das finanziell meine Lieblingsinternetseite (PCGH  ). Im Web (und auch hier) sind leider z.b. unzählige Werbebilder und aufplobende Werbeseiten die nebenbei erwähnt bei mir mit Warnungen versehen sind das man sie nicht anklicken soll 
Aber ich will trotzdem PCGH unterstützen und als Ausgleich zu Adblock vielleicht das Add-on installieren, ich finde die Idee eigentlich sehr gut mit Amazon, werds mir jedenfalls überlegen.

Also das ihr das so ehrlich angeht und uns bittet ist sehr lobenswert, das hat bis jetzt noch niemand gemacht wo ich unterwegs bin im Web, wie gesagt ich werde es mir ernsthaft überlegen. 

PCGH, warum eigentlich nur für den FF und nicht für den IE oder sonstige ?


----------



## Naiuluj (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

An sich ne tolle sache, wo ich auch gern mitmachen würde. Mittlerweile bin ich aber eingefleischter Opera Nutzer..
Ne Umschreibung auf Opera wäre daher auch nett


----------



## Herr Sonntag (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Problem der Inkompatibilität mit der neuesten Firefox Beta Version ist behoben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



ile schrieb:


> Ich bestelle ich immer wenn ich dran denke über den amazon-Link unter PCGH-Webshops. Das kommt doch auf das gleiche raus, oder?



Ja, das kommt grundsätzlich auf das gleiche raus - aber man denkt ja nicht immer dran. 



Tecqu schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Helfen auch, wenn man über den Preisvergleich von pcgh auf eine Shopping-Seite(wie jetzt z.B. Amazon) gelangt und da was einkauft? Wenn ja, auch bei anderen seiten als amazon?



Ja, auch das hilft - wobei die direkte Lösung zu Amazon immer die beste ist.



A.d.j.u.t.a.n.t schrieb:


> Also das ihr das so ehrlich angeht und uns bittet ist sehr lobenswert, das hat bis jetzt noch niemand gemacht wo ich unterwegs bin im Web, wie gesagt ich werde es mir ernsthaft überlegen.
> 
> PCGH, warum eigentlich nur für den FF und nicht für den IE oder sonstige ?



Der Plan war ja, die Hosen runterzulassen.  Und Add-ons für den IE und Opera? Schön wärs ja.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

*Update:* Inzwischen funktioniert das PCGH-Firefox-Addon auch mit der Beta-Version von Firefox - ganz ohne Umwege. Danke @ Julian!!!


----------



## Majestico (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. das nenn ich echt mal ne gute idee. und wenn es wirklich hilft, warum nich? denn; 

an dieser stelle gleich mal noch "hut ab" an das gesamte team von PCGH. endlich kann man euch für euere taten unterstützen.


----------



## Curar (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Werberblocker ja deaktivieren, so wie ich es auf HWLuxx und Computerbase auch handhabe, aber die Ads auf PCGH sind mir zu aufdringlich. Besonders dieses im Fenster aufpoppenden Dinger wo man eine Fahndung einleiten muss um den schließen Knopf zu finden nerven mich sehr.
> Solang es nur ein paar (dezente) Banner an den Rändern sind, alles klar, aber Werbung im Text oder Inhaltverdeckende Werbung muss nicht sein.



Mache ich genauso. Ich guck zwar ab und an immer mal wieder, ob PCGH nicht doch erträglich ist ohne Adblocker, aber leider ist die Werbung hier einfach zu störend!

Vielleicht sollte PCGH mal ihre Werbestrategie überdenken, denn wenn zahlreiche Leser generell zwar bereit sind Werbung für hochwertige Seiten zu akzeptieren, diese aber hier (im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz) zu aufdringlich ist, schneidet man sich ins eigene Fleisch!


----------



## fuddles (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Also mal ehrlich PCGH Print ist doch wohl voll zum abkacken^^

( sagt ein Abonnent der sie zu 90% aufm Klo liest  )

AddOn installiert, aber seit ich merke das die Preise in den Direkt Shops oft billiger sind, wirds bei Amazon weniger.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir müssen da keine Werbestrategie überdenken, da die Werbung nicht von uns kommt.  Dafür haben größere Seiten einen eigenen Vermarkter, der durchaus seine Freiheiten hat. Alles geht natürlich nicht, aber vieles eben doch.





fuddles schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich PCGH Print ist doch wohl voll zum abkacken^^
> 
> ( sagt ein Abonnent der sie zu 90% aufm Klo liest  )
> 
> AddOn installiert, aber seit ich merke das die Preise in den Direkt Shops oft billiger sind, wirds bei Amazon weniger.



Gerne auch den Marketplace nutzen.


----------



## Freezer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

schade wollte es installieren aber tut nicht bei firefox 4 beta


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn wir was über den PCGH-Preisvergleich auf eine Seite gehen und was kaufen, beispielsweise hardwareversand.de. Bekommt ihr da auch was für?


----------



## svencableguy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Rückt das Teil für Crome raus und die Sache ist paletti!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Freezer schrieb:


> schade wollte es installieren aber tut nicht bei firefox 4 beta



Oben meinen die Leute, das ginge doch.



nyso schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn wir was über den  PCGH-Preisvergleich auf eine Seite gehen und was kaufen, beispielsweise  hardwareversand.de. Bekommt ihr da auch was für?



Das ist das Konzept von Preisvergleichen - ob nun Geizhals direkt,  Computerbase, Heise, Chip oder wen auch immer. Das ist nice, aber Amazon  direkt hilft uns "mehr".


----------



## davehimself (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

okay, ist installiert


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Mhhh ... naja, ich bin der Meinung mit meinem seit der Erstausgabe regelmässigem Kauf der PCGH die Redaktion schon genug zu unterstützen, daher leite ich auch meinen "Anspruch" auf die Benutzung eines Werbeblockers hier ab ....


Mal sehen, kann mir das Add-On ja mal ansehen, mein FF aka "Bloatfox" ist eigentlich schon überladen genug mit Addons, aber naja ... ^^


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Sehe ich auch so...habe eben mal testweise ohne gesurft !

Ziemlich penetrant, die Werbung ! 1000 blinkende Banner und 20 Pop-Ups...
Dass man darauf keinen Bock hat und einen Werbeblocker nutzt, ist in solchem Fall legitim.
Ein bisschen Flash-Werbung ist ja ok, aber PopUps gehen gar nicht !


----------



## Yibby (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich hab keine Werbeblocker oder sonst was drauf und finde die Werbung hier voll ok, kein Stück nervig. Ihr solltet mal auf gamona.de gehen, da darf man nach jedem klick erstmal die Werbung wegdrücken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Yibby schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Werbeblocker oder sonst was drauf und finde die Werbung hier voll ok, kein Stück nervig. Ihr solltet mal auf gamona.de gehen, da darf man nach jedem klick erstmal die Werbung wegdrücken.


Gamestar.de ...... *hur hur hur*


----------



## suppamario74 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Alles klaro, ist installiert.
Wenn ich dann mal bei amazon bestelle und einen Gutschein nutze, bekommt ihr dann trotzdem die volle Provision oder wird die Provision um den Gutschein gemindert? (also prozentual)


----------



## Memphis_83 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

mitmachen würde ich auch gerne nur kaufe ich nicht bei amazon !
wenn es diese aktion mit ebay geben würde, würde die seite geschlossen werden, weil alle im urlaub sind


----------



## Blackstacker (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich nutze immer nur den Preisvergleich aber wenn Amazon einen Cooler Master Radiallüfter STF-B01-E1 hätte würde ich das sofort mal machen.
​


----------



## Lotipats (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wie sieht es mit Datenschutz aus? Ich beziehe mich damit auf eure Seite, aber auch die von Amazon. Und Datenschutz heißt ja nicht nur, dass die Daten geschützt werden, sondern z.B. auch, dass keine nicht gebrauchten Daten erhoben, gespeichert, verarbeitet, ... werden.

Und dann noch eine Frage: ist das "legal", was ihr hier macht?
So wie ich das verstanden habe, ich der Hintergrund von Amazon so, dass es anbietet, dass Leute Links zu Produkten von Amazon auch ihre eigene Seite packen. Wenn es dadurch zu einem Kauf kommt, bekommen sie Geld.
Das was ihr hier macht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist, dass ihr Amazon vorgebt, dass alles was die Nutzer mit installierten Addon kaufen über die PCGH-Webseite bekommen haben. Aber ich denke, so hat sich das Amazon nicht gedacht.
Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Schrotti (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich mache das schon beim 3DCenter.de und die sind noch kleiner als PCGH.

Sorry.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Finds schön das ihr da so offen drüber sprecht und es nicht einfach in die Page einbindet und in irgendeiner Form verschleiert. 
Ich unterstütze es gern, immerhin werde ich nur durch euch regelmäßig auf Schnäppchen bei Amazon hingewiesen, da ich weder die Zeit noch die Lust habe ständig nach den Schnäppchen die mich interessieren explizit zu suchen.
Macht weiter so!


----------



## Gnome (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bin leider kein Kunde bei Amazon, weil die meistens extrem teuer sind . Würde euch jedoch gerne unterstützen. Bei hardwareversand, hoh und vorallem Caseking wäre ich auf alle Fälle dabei 

vBulletin 4 ist ne geniale Idee - hoffentlich ist der Bug mit dem Threadtitel verändern dann weg


----------



## enozone (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Die Frage die sich mir aufdrängt(und vll auch anderen) ist..inwiefern PCGH direkt davon profitiert?
Oder es in den Topf des Verlages(Computec Media AG) fließt...denn wenn dem so is...sollte man(meine Meinung) gewisse Seiten wie zb. OS-Informer (ohne die genauen Klickraten zu kennen) abschalten (denn Artikel sind dort mehr als spärlich) dann kommt vll auch etwas mehr für euch dabei rum 

Und ich bin auch bekennender Adblock Nutzer denn ich erschrecke mich jedesmal erneut wenn ich ohne auf eure Seite gelange wie man ohne Blocker mit Werbung penetriert wird..(einfach zuviel des Guten)  

gReetz eNo


----------



## jobo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich unterstütze die grosartige Arbeit des ganzen Teams gerne. Das Add-on habe ich schon länger installiert. Aber gut dass ihr npchmal darauf hinweist.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich würde der ABP deaktivieren, wenn die Werbung nicht so lästig wäre, aber so wie es jetzt ist, sehe ich kaum eine Möglichkeit der ABP zu deaktivieren.


----------



## samuel-0815 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Finde ich besser als die Popups (die ich blockiert habe).
Ich finde Zielgruppenforschung wie diese generell sinnvoll, weil mir damit eher noch Werbung die mich interessiert 
und keine Aufdringlichkeiten à la  "Haben Sie Mundgeruch/ Haarausfall/ Potenzprobleme" angeboten wird.
Also: Hab mir das Add On installiert.


----------



## Mr__47 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ist installiert  So haben wir alle was davon


----------



## Keen (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

So, ich hab n Abo, ich hab das AddOn installiert, AdBlocker is im mom nicht installiert. Hoffe, euch damit ordentlich zu unterstützen


----------



## Miikosch (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Benutze leider hauptsächlich Chrome zum surfen. Ich finde diese Art von unterstützen auch viel besser als die lästigen Popups


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



svencableguy schrieb:


> Rückt das Teil für Crome raus und die Sache ist paletti!!!!





Miikosch schrieb:


> Benutze leider hauptsächlich Chrome zum surfen.  Ich finde diese Art von unterstützen auch viel besser als die lästigen  Popups



Wir prüfen zusammen mit dem Programmierer, ob das auch nicht mit Chrome möglich ist. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mal sehen, kann mir das Add-On ja mal ansehen, mein FF aka "Bloatfox" ist eigentlich schon überladen genug mit Addons, aber naja ... ^^



ja, ansehen kostet ja noch nix  Danke!



Yibby schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Werbeblocker oder sonst was drauf und finde die Werbung hier voll ok, kein Stück nervig. Ihr solltet mal auf gamona.de gehen, da darf man nach jedem klick erstmal die Werbung wegdrücken.



Ich denke mal, es gibt schlimmere Seiten als PCGH, was Werbung angeht. Ab und an wird es aber trotzdem nervig.



suppamario74 schrieb:


> Alles klaro, ist installiert.
> Wenn ich dann mal bei amazon bestelle und einen Gutschein nutze, bekommt ihr dann trotzdem die volle Provision oder wird die Provision um den Gutschein gemindert? (also prozentual)



Das ist eine gute Frage - ich glaube, reduziert um den Gutschein. Wenn der Gutscheinkäufer aber unser Tool nutzen würde... 



Lotipats schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Datenschutz aus? Ich beziehe mich damit auf eure Seite, aber auch die von Amazon. Und Datenschutz heißt ja nicht nur, dass die Daten geschützt werden, sondern z.B. auch, dass keine nicht gebrauchten Daten erhoben, gespeichert, verarbeitet, ... werden.
> 
> Und dann noch eine Frage: ist das "legal", was ihr hier macht?
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, ich der Hintergrund von Amazon so, dass es anbietet, dass Leute Links zu Produkten von Amazon auch ihre eigene Seite packen. Wenn es dadurch zu einem Kauf kommt, bekommen sie Geld.
> ...



Es werden hier keinerlei personenbezogenen Daten zusätzlich erhoben. Die Bestellungen werden für uns einsehbar komplett anonymisiert erfasst. Nur Amazon weiß, welche Bestellung von wem kommt. Das ist auch gut so.

Wenn eine andere Webseite Links mit Ref-Code nutzt, dann lässt das Tool die unberührt. So weltherrschaftlich sind wir dann auch nicht aufgelegt. 



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich mache das schon beim 3DCenter.de und die sind noch kleiner als PCGH.Sorry.



Kein Problem. 3D Center ist eine tolle Community



pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Finds schön das ihr da so offen drüber sprecht und es nicht einfach in die Page einbindet und in irgendeiner Form verschleiert.
> Ich unterstütze es gern, immerhin werde ich nur durch euch regelmäßig auf Schnäppchen bei Amazon hingewiesen, da ich weder die Zeit noch die Lust habe ständig nach den Schnäppchen die mich interessieren explizit zu suchen.
> Macht weiter so!



Danke! Bei den Schnäppchen geben wir uns viel Mühe - meist, weil wir die Schnäppchen auch privat für uns suchen. 



enozone schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir aufdrängt(und vll auch anderen) ist..inwiefern PCGH direkt davon profitiert?
> Oder es in den Topf des Verlages(Computec Media AG) fließt...denn wenn dem so is...sollte man(meine Meinung) gewisse Seiten wie zb. OS-Informer (ohne die genauen Klickraten zu kennen) abschalten (denn Artikel sind dort mehr als spärlich) dann kommt vll auch etwas mehr für euch dabei rum
> gReetz eNo



Die Umsätze gehen 1:1 direkt auf das PCGH-Konto und werden dort auch investiert.


----------



## serra.avatar (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

naja immer daselbe mimimi ... mit der Werbung seid ihr (und alle Werbetreibenden)selber Schuld ... die nervt nur noch ...
ich bin Hardcorezocker seit dem VC20 und PCGameshardware Leser seit der Erstausgabe ... fast ebensolang auch im Abo ... aber immer mehr am überdenken ob ich das Abo kündige: das Verhältnis Werbung zu redaktionellem
Teil wird immer schlechter ... die Artikel selber auch ...

und im Gegensatz zur ner reinen Webcommunity habt ihr noch die Hefte hinterdran als Einnahmequelle ... sry das www ist kein Goldesel ...

dezente Werbung und back to the roots ... dann klappts auch ...


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da muss ich dir klar widersprechen!
Die Werbung in der PCGH hält sich in Grenzen, ist gefühlt weniger als damals!

Und von der Werbung auf PCGHX bekommt man mit Adblock eh nix mit. PCGH ist für mich gefühlte werbefreie Fläche, da ist solch ein Tool das Minimum.

Bin ja auch ein Kostenfaktor für PCGH So viele Bilder wie ich hochgeladen habe, sind locker 200-300MB. Und Speicherplatz=Geld.


----------



## TheGhost (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Das Amazon Addon werd ich nicht installieren, ABER: 

ABP ist ab sofort auf pcgh deaktiviert!  Nur für euch PCGH-Team!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



serra.avatar schrieb:


> aber immer mehr am überdenken ob ich das Abo kündige: das Verhältnis Werbung zu redaktionellem
> Teil wird immer schlechter ... .



Leider eine bloße und sogar falsche Behauptung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Also kaufe eigentlich nur über euren Preisvergleich,
wenn das Hilft, ists cool

Aber AdBlock bleibt an, da ich kein bock auf die Werbung habe. Aber habe euer Addon Installiert


----------



## ThugAngel87 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

höö kriegt ihr Geld dafür wenn wir User Bilder hier hochladen !?


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Nö, das kostet PCGH was.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich hab ABP für Pcgh deaktiviert, also verzeit mir wenn ich das addon nicht installiere ..


----------



## jackmanyen (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

in wie fern unterstützt es PCGH


----------



## feeltheflow (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Adblock ist für PCGH schon länger deaktiviert.

Aus dem letzen Geschäftszahlen konnte man erkennen das der Gesamte Verlag insgesamt Gewinne macht, zahlen für PCGH würden mich aber trotzdem interresieren.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Schmeißt ihr (genügend) Gewinne ab?


----------



## Keen (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall super, dass man euch auf so eine simple Art unterstützen kann. Qualität kostet nun mal Geld, und von einer hohen Qualität profitieren denke ich mal alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Keen (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Was mir noch einfällt:

Ist das n Pauschalbetrag oder bekommt ihr auch mehr, wenn der Wert der bestellten Ware höher ist?


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bis zu 10%.
Wäre das Addon also 2-3 Wochen früher da gewesen, hätte PCGH bis zu 20-25€ von meinen 250-300€ Ausgaben bei Amazon bekommen^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Also ich bin kein Amazon einkäufer SRY  ich würd euch gern unterstützen!


MFG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



feeltheflow schrieb:


> Adblock ist für PCGH schon länger deaktiviert.
> 
> Aus dem letzen Geschäftszahlen konnte man erkennen das der Gesamte Verlag insgesamt Gewinne macht, zahlen für PCGH würden mich aber trotzdem interresieren.
> 
> Kurz zusammengefasst: Schmeißt ihr (genügend) Gewinne ab?



Solche Details kann ich leider nicht veröffentlichen. Da kriege ich noch Ärger wegen Insiderinformationen.


----------



## jimmyAK (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Habs auch mal installiert!


----------



## Fantom (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

na erstmal müßt ihr mal eure gehälter preisgeben


----------



## Chriss4Cross (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Habs auch installiert, bestelle öfters mal was&wenn ich euch damit was gutes Tun kann, wieso nich? 

Aber Ad-block bleibt auch weiterhin aktiviert, geht mir einfach furchtbar auf den Geist dieser Sch***&bei meinem Light-DSL merkt man das sogar in der Seitenaufbauzeit...

Wenn dieses Tool eine gute Einnahmequelle wird, wird dann die Werbung entfernt bzw. zurückgefahren?
Fände ich äußerst Fair, wenn die Community euch unterstützt nicht noch einen riesigen Gewinn aus der Seite schlagen zu wollen..

Gruß Chris


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Curar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte PCGH mal ihre Werbestrategie überdenken, denn wenn zahlreiche Leser generell zwar bereit sind Werbung für hochwertige Seiten zu akzeptieren, diese aber hier (im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz) zu aufdringlich ist, schneidet man sich ins eigene Fleisch!



Ich denke mal, dass PCGH bzw. die Werbeabteilung eher den Werbetreibenden ausgeliefert ist. Je nach werbenden erscheinen ja z.B. an gleicher Stelle mal animierte und mal unanimierte Werbung und soweit ich das allgemein weiß, wird für overlays oder im Zentrum der Seite eingebettete Werbung auch mehr gezahlt, als für kleine Textzeilen am Rand, die die Leute auch ganz ohne Blocker ignorieren.

Wenn man darauf verzichtet, die KO-Listen von irgendwem anders zu übernehmen, sondern nur selektiv die Werbung blockt, die einen auch wirklich stört, kann man übrigens auch ganz einfach den gleichen Effekt erreichen, ohne von der Werbeabteilung zu verlangen, dass sie 90% der potentielle Kunden den Finger zeigt. Hat auch den Vorteil eines fließenden Überganges, bei dem niemand riskieren muss, erstmal ein paar Monate bis Jahre ohne Einnahmen/ohne Werbeeffekt da zu stehen, bis (hoffentlich) ein großer Teil der Nutzer sich dazu entscheidet, das blocken ganz einzustellen.

Ich für meinen Teil blocke auf einer typischen News-Seite z.B. nur Facebook und intellitxt (weil die mich im Textfluss stören) und einen Werbe-Server (der n bissl zu oft Animationen bringt), aber z.B. die Saturn-Werbung wird dargestellt, genauso wie Caseking hier im Forum oder die Werbung für PCGH-Produkte wo-auch-immer.


----------



## Razor2408 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ok - wird gemacht.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ok, es geht also darum, dass Amazon weiß, dass das Angebot über pcgh aufgerufen wurde. Aber warum versieht dann pcgh nich direkt die Links zu Amazon mit dieser pcgh Endung?

EDIT:
Mit den Werbeblockern ist auch so ne Sache. An für sich stört mich die Werbung nciht wirklich, aber wenn dann pop up fenster aufgehen, die ich wegklicken muss, die Seite länger zum laden braucht, ich teilweise nciht flüssig scrollen kann, weil mein Prozessor (Pentium D) mit der Werbung ziemlich beschäftigt ist, dazu noch 50 Watt mehr schluckt als mit Werbe blocker sehe ich mich fast schon gezwungen meinen Werbeblocker an zu lassen


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Sehr gute Idee! 

Ich kaufe sehr viel über Amazon. Daher habe ich das Add-On sofort installiert!

Ihr müsst bedenken: Mehr Geld für PCGHW = mehr Features im Forum + Heft


----------



## STSLeon (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Hab das auch mal installiert. Als kleine Entschädigung, weil ich mit Adblock unterwegs bin. Hoffe es bringt euch ein bißchen Geld ein. Die Idee ist top


----------



## Chrismettal (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

wieso bekommt ihr eigentlich weniger geld wenn die leute mit adblock rumlaufen hier ? die werbefirmen merken doch garnicht das die werbungen blockiert werden von manchen oder doch ? oder ziehen die pauschal was ab weil die denken das jmd die werbung blockiert ?


----------



## Genghis99 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Nö - die Werbefirmen können anhand der Serverprotokolle sehen, wie oft ein Add geladen wurde. Addblocker an - wird nix geladen.

Hab das Addon auch installiert, kaufe hin und wieder über Amazon. Dann lass ich aber jetzt meinen Addblocker und meinen Scriptblocker aktiviert ? Danke.


----------



## Chrismettal (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

achso, jetzt versteh ich das ^^ 

Ja ich hab den Adblocker ja sowieso deaktiviert auf pcgh, die werbungen hier stören ja nicht, keine popups etc


----------



## Pokerclock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Eine Frage:

Wird von Amazon per Kauf oder anteilig am Kaufpreis bezahlt? 

Egal wie, ich als regelmäßiger Einkäufer bei Amazon, werde wohl ein gutes Stück Anteil an der Provision haben.


----------



## zcei (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Könnte man das nicht auch für ande machen, wie Mindfactory oder alternate usw.. da würde noch nen Stückchen mehr bei rauskommen 

Ich werd das Addon auf jeden installieren und auch meinem Dad bescheid sagen, da er relativ viel über Amazon kauft 

Was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt. Es müsste möglich sein (leider nur speziell auf ne homepage zugeschnitten) die Adds zwar laden zu lassen, dann aber per css auszublenden  Ich glaube ich hab nen neues Projekt gefunden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Selbst wenn die Scripte geladen werden würden und nur nicht dargestellt werden:
Z.T. sollen werbetreibende auch Testen, ob ihre Werbung überhaupt ankommt.


----------



## Standeck (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich mach mit.


----------



## Ready (19. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> wieso bekommt ihr eigentlich weniger geld wenn die leute mit adblock rumlaufen hier ? die werbefirmen merken doch garnicht das die werbungen blockiert werden von manchen oder doch ? oder ziehen die pauschal was ab weil die denken das jmd die werbung blockiert ?


Es gibt auch kaum noch Anbieter die pro angezeigter Anzeige zahlen (per view) sondern fast immer nur wenn geklickt wird. Nix angezeigt, keine Klicks.
Aber solange Anzeigen nicht per Layer eingeblendet werden, keine Popups sind und keinen Ton haben (Töne in Anzeigen sind besonders nervig!!) nerven sie auch nicht. Und falls doch wird halt ABP wieder eingeschaltet und basta ;P


----------



## infantri (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wenn ich bei Amazon einkaufen würde hätte ich mit gemacht -_-

Wenn es irgendwann noch andere möglichkeiten geben sollte bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kaktus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich frage mich warum man hier mit Werbung überhäuft wird, jetzt auch noch gebeten wird irgendwelche Apps zu installieren, wenn die Zeitschrift immer teurer wird. Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt das die PCGH laut der IVW seid 2007 die Hälfte (117k -2007, 49k - 2009) ihrer Printleser verloren hat, würde ich mir vielleicht eher Gedanken über das allgemeine Konzept machen der Printausgabe machen. Und mir überlegen warum die Leute immer weniger die Printausgabe kaufen. Wäre ich nicht schon seid der ersten Ausgabe dabei und würde mittlerweile aus reiner Gewohnheit kaufen, wüsste ich auch nicht wozu ich das Geld hinlegen sollte. Die Infos sind "leider" nicht besser als von vielen Seiten die nichts oder nur nebenbei an ihren Seiten etwas verdienen.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Immer teurer? 

Soweit ich weiß, gab es nur eine einzige Preissteigerung, und zwar auf die aktuellen 5,30€.

Wenn man die Inflation bedenkt, ist die PCGH eigentlich sogar günstiger als bei erscheinen.


----------



## Kaktus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Lange kaufst du die PCGH noch nicht oder? Mal abgesehen davon das fast alle Printausgaben im Preis stark angezogen haben, gabs die PCGH auch schon mal für unter 4€ (damals noch mit CD).

Mir gehts auch weniger um den Preis, sondern eher um den Inhalt. Ich vermisse mehr Details bei den Tests der Produkte. Ich vermisse das große Ankündigungen in mehr Enden als einfach nur ein Haufen Tabellen die zwar Grundlegendes wiedergeben, aber auf Details nicht eingegangen wird. Mehr Text, gerne auch weniger Tests, dafür ausführlicher. Welchen Mehrwert der Print habe ich den gegenüber anderen Seiten? Wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe für eine Print will ich auch mehr Informationen als ich sie auf vielen Seiten im Netz finde.

EDIT:
bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde es sehr sehr schaden finden wenn Prints langfristig verschwinden.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich habe damals immer die Extended gekauft, und die war in etwa in der Preisregion. Und doch, ich kaufe die PCGH schon lange, seit Anfang 2008.

Wie viel die CD-Versionen gekostet haben interessiert mich also nicht, ich war schon immer bereit für die PCGH etwas mehr zu zahlen.

Und wenn man sich die Preissteigerungen der letzten Jahre anguckt, ist die PCGH moderat, eher zu wenig, im Preis gestiegen.


----------



## Kaktus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Was ist den das für ein Argument? Wenn man die ersten Preise nicht kennt, weil man erst 8 Jahre später (Erstausgabe gabs 2000) angefangen hat eine Zeitschrift zu kaufen, zählen diese nicht?  Was ist den das für eine kurzsichtige Einstellung.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Klar zählen die, aber du vergisst die Inflation! Wenn die damals 2001 zur Euroeinführung, 4€ gekostet hat, dann wären das jetzt 4,80. Und das nur, wenn man 2% anlegt. 2% sind aber wirklichkeitsfern, sie müsste eher bei 6€ liegen.


----------



## Kaktus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Kann man sehen wie man will. Andere Zeitschriften sind im Preis nicht so sehr angestiegen (Beispiel C`t).

Und wie gesagt, ich würde mir für das Geld mehr fachlichen wünschen. Mehr Infos als ich im Netz so oder so überall finden kann. Irgendwas dass den Preis wirklich rechtfertigt. Vielleicht werde ich mittlerweile zu alt für die PCGH, aber für mich ist das meiste sehr sehr oberflächlich getestet. Wenn ich z.B. lese "30 Kühler getestet" erwarte ich einen Test inklusive einer Textlichen Vorstellung aller 30 Kühler im Test. Gabs aber nicht. Der angekündigte riesige NT Test wird sich auch wieder auf wenig Text und viele Tabellen beschränken. Dabei werden die Texte wiederum derart kurz sein das kaum Infos enthalten sind. Oder viele Infos irgendwie zusammen gequetscht ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen. Das fehlt mir.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Kann man sehen wie man will. Andere Zeitschriften sind im Preis nicht so sehr angestiegen (Beispiel C`t).



Die c't hat aber auch wesentlich mehr Leser



> Und wie gesagt, ich würde mir für das Geld mehr fachlichen wünschen. Mehr Infos als ich im Netz so oder so überall finden kann. Irgendwas dass den Preis wirklich rechtfertigt. Vielleicht werde ich mittlerweile zu alt für die PCGH, aber für mich ist das meiste sehr sehr oberflächlich getestet. Wenn ich z.B. lese "30 Kühler getestet" erwarte ich einen Test inklusive einer Textlichen Vorstellung aller 30 Kühler im Test. Gabs aber nicht. Der angekündigte riesige NT Test wird sich auch wieder auf wenig Text und viele Tabellen beschränken. Dabei werden die Texte wiederum derart kurz sein das kaum Infos enthalten sind. Oder viele Infos irgendwie zusammen gequetscht ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen. Das fehlt mir.



Hier muss ich dir aber teilweise recht geben, die Tests sind wesentlich zu kurz! Ein lobenswertes Beispiel hier war der Soundkartentest von nfsgame, das war umfangreich. 

Allerdings findet man in der PCGH Sachen auf dem Silbertablett serviert, die man sich im Inet umständlich raussuchen müsste.


----------



## Puffer (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Das Addon kann ich leider nicht installieren, da ich immer über den Amazonshop unseres Clans einkaufe. Die Server müssen ja schließlich auch bezahlt werden. 
Aber ich versuchs mal ohne ABP wenns hilft.


----------



## Kaktus (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

@nyso
Die C´t hat trotz wirtschaftlicher Krise nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Teil seiner Leser verloren. Warum? Es muss ja einen Grund haben warum die C`t nur etwa 10% der Leser verloren hat, die PCGH über 50%. Wobei ich jetzt natürlich nicht weiß wie Sonderausgaben bei der IVW eingerechnet werden. Die Zahlen sind also mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 
Nur irgendwie scheint das Konzept der PCGH nicht ganz zu greifen. Meiner Ansicht nach liegt es eben stark daran das viele Tests sehr oberflächlich gemacht werden. Das ist bitte so zu verstehen das man eben viele Balken und wenig Text bietet. Das man weniger bietet wie eben viele Seiten im Netz.

Wie gesagt, Beispiel Kühler, sicherlich auch beim NT Test und beim letzten Gehäusetest fehlen mir mehr Details zu den Gehäusen. Im Grunde wird da nur die Temp gemessen, die Lautstärke und kurz erklärt was rein passt. Das ist mir zu wenig. Wie gut kann mal Kabel verlegen? Wie lang müssen die ATX Kabel des Netzteiles sein? was kann man alles wirklich demontieren? Weitere Details zur Verarbeitung u.s.w.! Fehlt alles. Da hätte ich lieber nur ein paar Gehäuse, diese aber wirklich durchleuchtet. Die beiden Mini-ITX Gehäuse von Antec und Lian Li haben gerade mal einen grauen Karten bekommen. Völlig Sinnfrei. 
Von Kurztest in der Print halte ich überhaupt nichts. Platzverschwendung. So etwas kann man auch schnell auf die Hauptseite von PCGH.de bringen. 
Der Test mit den Mäusen ist auch kaum Informativ. Mir fehlen Infos zur Software, zu den Problemen und Highllights. Mehr Informationen zur Präzision. 
Beim Test der Kompakten Wasserkühlern (H70, ECO) fehlen mir Vergleich mit unterschiedlicher Ansteuerung der Pumpen, die man auch regeln kann. Das man solche Dinge nicht wie ein normalen Luftkühler behandeln kann, sollte jedem klar sein der sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt. 

Natürlich stehem dem gegenüber auch viele Tests die sehr gut sind. Der Soundkarten Test war sehr Informativ, auch wenn ich mir hier auch etwas mehr Infos zu der Software gewünscht hätte. Auch hätte ein Artikel über die Technik Generell das Ganze abgerundet. Denn ich selbst verstehe nicht viel von Soundkarten und hätte gerne gewusst was hier wirklich wichtig ist und wie was funktioniert. Den Artikel zu TDP und ACP fand ich sehr gut, ebenso den Artikel über Stromverbrauch diverser Komponenten war einwandfrei. Aber insgesamt steht es halbe halbe. Die Hälfte ist gut gemacht, die andere Hälfte eher schwach. Mal ganz abgesehen von den persönlichen Interessen zu den Themen, nicht jeder interessiert sich für alles, ich auch nicht. Grafikkarten finde ich zum Beispiel extrem langweillig. Lediglich Lautstärke, grundlegende Leistung und Stromaufnahme sind mir wichtig. Alles andere (OC Möglichkeiten u.s.w.) interessiert mich persönlich nicht. Aber wirklich viel kann man dazu auch nicht schreiben. Aber hier gibt man sich ziemlich Mühe diverse Unterschiede aufzuzeigen.


----------



## h_tobi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich habe die Print seit Erscheinen gelesen und auch ziemlich seit dem Anfang im ABO, 
mittlerweile habe ich ABOs von CHIP, PC Welt und Game Star gekündigt und bin der 
PCGH Print noch immer treu.
Mit dem Preis kann ich leben, was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Ich habe die Print immer in Stehordner gesammelt,
früher haben genau 6 Zeitschriften mit etwas Nachdruck in einen DIN A4 Stehordner gepasst.
Mittlerweile bekomme ich fast 12 Zeitschriften unter. Der Heftumfang hat also stark abgenommen.
Dennoch bleibe ich der PCGH Print treu. 
Was den Umfang der Tests angeht muss ich meinen Vorrednern  leider Recht geben, was ich
früher in 2 Tagen gelesen habe, schaffe ich mittlerweile in einem Tag und ich lese in der Regel ALLE Artikel der Print.
Aufgrund dieser Feststellungen war ich auch schon am überlegen mein Abo zu kündigen, habe es 
aber nicht gemacht, da ich mich auch hier im Forum sehr wohl fühle. 
So kann ich euch zumindest mit meinem Abo unterstützen.

ABP bleibt bei mir aus Prinzip aktiviert, da ich hier auf dem Lande nicht gerade üppig mit Bandbreite 
versorgt werde, bei Amazon kaufe ich sehr selten ein deswegen lohnt sich das Addon nicht wirklich.
Was ich mir als langjähriger Abonnent wünschen würde, wäre am Jahresanfang eine CD-Beilage in der 
Aboversion, auf der die Hefte des Vorjahres als PDF enthalten sind. Leider musste ich aus 
Platzgründen schon einige Jahrgänge verkaufen, würde aber sehr gerne wieder in den älteren Ausgaben
stöbern. Das wäre bestimmt für einige Leute ein zusätzlicher Anreiz ein Abo abzuschließen.

So viel zu meinem Standpunkt, den ich vorerst auch beibehalten werde. Ich wünsche der 
Redaktion auf alle Fälle weiterhin viel Erfolg, bleibt so, wie ihr seid.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Äh Leute:
Das hier ist der Newsthread zu einem PlugIn. Das Feedbackforum zur Print ist woanders und eure Beiträge hier einfach nur Offtopic - und wirkungslos.


----------



## zuogolpon (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich würde auch gerner unterstützen, nutze aber Chrome oder IE...
Dafür habe ich aber ein Premium Abo.


----------



## isochor (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Schade hab noch nie etwas bei Amazon gekauft. Dafür ist Ebay zuständig


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

[X]  Installiert  
Für PCGH mach ich das doch gerne um dieses tolle Forum weiterhin zu erhalten 
Kaufe zwar nicht so oft bei Amazon aber ab und zu schon.


----------



## theLamer (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

So, habs auch installiert.... gilt das auch für andere Einkäufe bei Amazon oder nur Elektronik? 
Kaufe ab und zu auch bei amazon ein.


----------



## fighter0190 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

[x] auch installiert


----------



## magic 007 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

schon installiert!

Kaufe sehr oft bei ammazon.de und hoffe euch damit etwas unterstützen zu können!

Ich nutze zwar keine Add-blocker(eban auch um euch zu unterstützen) allerdings nerven diese fenster, die aufploppen un man erst schließen muss bevor man überhaupt etwas erkennen kann, imens; weswegen ich euch raten würde vlt diese zu verkleiner oder ganz wgzulassen, dadurch würde bestimmt viele den addblocker deaktieviern, und vlt würde für euch am ende mehr rausspringen!

mfg


----------



## KeiteH (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Funzt das nicht wenn man die Extension "/pcgh-21" einfach an den Main Link zu Amazon anhängt? 
Dann könnte man einfach seine Bookmarks bearbeiten, braucht kein weiteres "Plugin" und nebenbei wäre es sogar egal welcher Browser gerade läuft...


----------



## Odin_germany (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Shice,

vor 3 Stunden zum Geburtstag meiner Lüdden 200 ois bei Amazon gelassen... jetzt den Artikel gelesen.
Naja, das nächste mal.
...macht ja trotzdem weiter so


----------



## bigwhitey (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

So gleich mal installiert. Kaufe sehr oft bei Amazon. Freut mich, wenn ich helfen kann.


----------



## Ahab (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich bin dabei!  Ich leiste zwar nicht gerade ganze Offenbarungseide bei Amazon  und Hardware hole ich mir grundsätzlich woanders. Aber gerade Spiele hole ich mir fast nur noch über Amazon. 

Wenn die ganze Aktion gut läuft und alle damit glücklich sind, könntet ihr ja auch andere Reseller ins Boot holen! Ihr habt doch auch einen guten Draht zu Caseking!


----------



## Aholic (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Leider bestelle ich sogut wie nie bei Amazon. Falls doch, werd ichs mir merken.

Wie wärs mit einem Button links beim Autor des Beitrags "Unterstützt PCGH" oder so etwas in der Art?
Ich bin mir fast sicher, PCGH Fans würden den Button gerne haben wollen 

Sollte nun auch nicht die Welt sein, es zu coden, vermutlich gibt es so etwas sogar schon als Plugin, die vBulletin Developer Community ist ja nicht klein.


----------



## mapLayer (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bestell leider Gar nicht bei Amazon,deshalb für mich sinnfrei.

Wenn ich anfang da zu Bestellen, werd ich auf das Add-on zurückgreifen


----------



## guna7 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

So, hab es jetzt auch installiert. Ab und zu kaufe ich nämlich bei Amazon ein und warum soll ich euch da nicht unterstützen?


----------



## Re4dt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

So auch Instaliert  Ich lese nun seit 1 Jahr PCGH aber im Forum bin ich nicht lange drin und wieso sollt ich euch nicht unterstützen zudem bestell ich bei Amazon jeden Monat um die 200€


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Jo habs mal hinzugefügt hätte es früher geben sollen, ich kaufe öfters bei Amazon.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> hm... macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man auch bei amazon einkauft...



Ja - Amazon.de ist halt nach unserer Einschätzung der größte gemeinsame Nenner. Daher haben wir Amazon zum Start auserkoren.



Chrismettal schrieb:


> wieso bekommt ihr eigentlich weniger geld wenn die leute mit adblock rumlaufen hier ? die werbefirmen merken doch garnicht das die werbungen blockiert werden von manchen oder doch ? oder ziehen die pauschal was ab weil die denken das jmd die werbung blockiert ?



Wie einige bereits gesagt haben: Werbung wird immer mehr nach Klicks oder Performance allgemein vergütet.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Wird von Amazon per Kauf oder anteilig am Kaufpreis bezahlt?
> Egal wie, ich als regelmäßiger Einkäufer bei Amazon, werde wohl ein gutes Stück Anteil an der Provision haben.



Anteilig am Kaufpreis. 



zcei schrieb:


> Könnte man das nicht auch für ande machen, wie Mindfactory oder alternate usw.. da würde noch nen Stückchen mehr bei rauskommen



Danke für das Feedback!



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum man hier mit Werbung überhäuft wird, jetzt auch noch gebeten wird irgendwelche Apps zu installieren, wenn die Zeitschrift immer teurer wird. Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt das die PCGH laut der IVW seid 2007 die Hälfte (117k -2007, 49k - 2009) ihrer Printleser verloren hat, würde ich mir vielleicht eher Gedanken über das allgemeine Konzept machen der Printausgabe machen. Und mir überlegen warum die Leute immer weniger die Printausgabe kaufen. Wäre ich nicht schon seid der ersten Ausgabe dabei und würde mittlerweile aus reiner Gewohnheit kaufen, wüsste ich auch nicht wozu ich das Geld hinlegen sollte. Die Infos sind "leider" nicht besser als von vielen Seiten die nichts oder nur nebenbei an ihren Seiten etwas verdienen.
> 
> Die C´t hat trotz wirtschaftlicher Krise nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Teil seiner Leser verloren. Warum? Es muss ja einen Grund haben warum die C`t nur etwa 10% der Leser verloren hat, die PCGH über 50%. Wobei ich jetzt natürlich nicht weiß wie Sonderausgaben bei der IVW eingerechnet werden. Die Zahlen sind also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Nur irgendwie scheint das Konzept der PCGH nicht ganz zu greifen. Meiner Ansicht nach liegt es eben stark daran das viele Tests sehr oberflächlich gemacht werden. Das ist bitte so zu verstehen das man eben viele Balken und wenig Text bietet. Das man weniger bietet wie eben viele Seiten im Netz.



Ich habe jetzt mal selektiv gequotet, denn das ist wirklich super-OT. 

1. Man kann PCGH nicht mit c't vergleichen. Computerbild hat auch vergleichsweise wenig verloren. Du siehst den Zusammenhang? 2-Wochen-Hefte haben unabhängig von der Zielgruppe weniger stark verloren als die Monatshefte. Und: c't hat einen wesentlich höheren Aboanteil. Abonnenten sind deutlich weniger sprunghaft als Kioskkäufer.

2. Wir überlegen uns sehr genau, warum weniger Leute Print kaufen. Daher auch das Redesign letztes Jahr. Preiserhöhungen haben alle mitgemacht, das ging in den letzten Jahren gar nicht anders.

3. Die ausführliche Kritik zur Oberflächlichkeit nehme ich mit. Danke. 



KeiteH schrieb:


> Funzt das nicht wenn man die Extension "/pcgh-21" einfach an den Main Link zu Amazon anhängt?  Dann könnte man einfach seine Bookmarks bearbeiten, braucht kein weiteres "Plugin" und nebenbei wäre es sogar egal welcher Browser gerade läuft...



So einfach ist das nicht immer - und wer denkt schon immer dran.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jo habs mal hinzugefügt hätte es früher geben sollen, ich kaufe öfters bei Amazon.



Exemplarisch Danke dafür! Natürlich auch an alle anderen.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

So habe euer ADD mal auf allen 5PCs hier installiert, aber Werbeblocker werde ich weiterhin aktiv haben, da mich dieses aufdringlich voll gespame "ankotz*", es ist nicht nur bei euch in den Bildern, sondern auch die Videofenster die sich bei (euch?) und Computerbase immer öffnen.
Man nehme euch aber hier ein wenig die hoffnung, ich bestelle nur selten bei amazon


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



> Zitat von zcei
> Könnte man das nicht auch für ande machen, wie Mindfactory oder alternate usw.. da würde noch nen Stückchen mehr bei rauskommen


 
Dann wäre da noch der "Käsekönig" Caseking zu nennen, dann Home of Hardware und Aquatuning. 

Und am besten alles in einem Add-On!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Kaktus schrieb:


> ... Der angekündigte riesige NT Test wird sich auch wieder auf wenig Text und viele Tabellen beschränken. Dabei werden die Texte wiederum derart kurz sein das kaum Infos enthalten sind. Oder viele Infos irgendwie zusammen gequetscht ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen. Das fehlt mir.



Wir werden in Ausgabe 11/2010 (EVT 6.10.) 52 Netzteile auf 13 Seiten vorstellen. Etwa die Hälfte der Seiten wird von Tabellen belegt, der Rest ist Fließtext, auf großartige Sonderelemente haben wir verzichtet. Allerdings können wir nicht jedes Netzteil einzeln besprechen. Trotzdem haben versucht, zu jedem Netzteil etwas zu schreiben, natürlich mussten wir uns auf das wesentliche beschränken. Zudem gibt es neue Testmethoden und alle 52 Netzteile waren noch nie bei uns im Test. Es sind sehr viele nagelneue Geräte dabei (z. B. von Be quiet, Antec, Cougar usw.).

Grüße
Marco


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wenn ihr die nervige werbung von der seite nehmt helf ich euch bei amazon


----------



## maGic (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

hmm.....schade dass ich nie bei Amazon einkaufen, dafür habe ich keine Werbeblocker drauf


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die nervige werbung von der seite nehmt helf ich euch bei amazon



Würde sagen: klassische Dilemma-Situation, da wir das nicht können.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich unterstütze bereits eine andere Website auf diese Art, aber bei ~ 50.000 PCGHX-Usern werdet ihr auch ohne mich genug Unterstüzung finden ...  

vBulletin 4.0.2 kenne jedenfalls schon und das Upgrade wird sich auf jeden Fall auch für PCGH(X) lohnen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## thTwentY (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich habs mal installiert  wie hoch ist denn die Provision (wenn man fragen darf)?


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

JA, vBulletin 4.0.5 ist auch sehr toll
PCGHX sowohl optisch als auch technisch weit überlegen^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



thTwentY schrieb:


> ich habs mal installiert  wie hoch ist denn die Provision (wenn man fragen darf)?



Das kann jeder bei Amazon nachlesen. Es ist aber gestaffelt und auf maximal 10 Euro pro Bestellung begrenzt. Selbst wenn du also einen LCD-TV für 1999 Euro kaufst, erhalten wir also nur eine Provision von max. 10 Euro.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

@ PCGH_Daniel_W

Wie stehen denn die Chancen das das Add-On bald mehrere Shops unterstützt?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Daniel_W
> 
> Wie stehen denn die Chancen das das Add-On bald mehrere Shops unterstützt?



Wir denken darüber nach, wollen es aber auch nicht übertreiben


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Müsst ihr auch nicht. Hat ja sogar die Community vorgeschlagen.  Solange alles in einem Add-On ist, wäre das ja eine feine Sache. Übertrieben find ich das nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Die Shops müssen aber mitmachen, sonst gehts nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Und man sollte auch im Blick behalten, wie sich das auf die normale Werbung der Shops auswirkt. Z.B. Caseking scheint ja Dauerwerbekunde zu sein. Die würde ich nicht darauf hinweisen, dass es auch Werbeformen gibt, bei denen sie ausschließlich zahlen müssen, wenn auch tatsächlich jemand kauft


----------



## Falb (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da ich regelmäßig über amazon einkaufe und genauso regelmäßig eure Seite besuche, denk ich macht es Sinn mir das kleine Addon mal zu installieren .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



nyso schrieb:


> JA, vBulletin 4.0.5 ist auch sehr toll
> PCGHX sowohl optisch als auch technisch weit überlegen^^


Gibt längst 'n Update. ^^

Selbst unser popeliges Clanforum leistet sich vB 4.0 btw. (naja, gut bisserl abgestaubt schon, "Vitamin B" halt) : P



> All times are GMT. The time now is 15:30.
> Powered by vBulletin™ 4.0.7 (© 2010 vBulletin Solutions, Inc.)
> http://www.gamingmasters.co.uk/cron.php?rand=1285083011
> Site Copyright © 2008-2010 Gaming Masters
> ...


Wenn PCGHX umgestellt hat auf vB 4.0 frage ich mein Clanmate Dark auch mal ob er das Script zum Bedanken für gute Postings rausrückt, die Dankesfunktion für gute User-News wirkt noch bisserl buggy auf mich (ausserdem pisst mich an dass das nur für neuere News zu gehen scheint, könnte soooo viele Dankesklicks absahnen mit einem Thread von Januar). ^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Die Danksagungsfunktion ist, soweit ich weiß, ich Vbulletin 4.x bereits ab Werk integriert.

_edit: Oh, doch nicht.  _


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Danksagungsfunktion ist, soweit ich weiß, ich Vbulletin 4.x bereits ab Werk integriert.


Ach?! .... Ich meine er hat daran noch herumgebastelt ... egal, kann ihn erst fragen wenn er wieder on ist. Wäre in jedem Falle 'ne Bereicherung, kann man auch mal die Leute würdigen die wirklich produktives Zeugs in ihre Postings quetschen. 

Ebenfalls Edit:


----------



## TheoLite (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wann kommen die ersten Bettelbriefe? Ich habe seit der ersten Ausgabe jahrelang jedes Heft gekauft - bis der Artikel Privat-Hardware der PCGH-Redakteure mit Bildern auf der Webseite zu sehen war! (ca. Anfang 2009) Mein Kommentar zu den Rechnern: Du kannst mit einem Brunnenfrosch nicht über den Ozean reden! Dazu wird qualitativ alles schlechter - man lese nur mal den Artikel von Stephan Wilke (sein PC ist besonders toll - frag Ihn mal, welches Gehäuse am besten kühlt und trotzdem gut aussieht!): Schrauber-Tagebuch: High-End-PC mit 4-GHz-Hexacore, 16 GiByte RAM und 4 SSDs vom 12.09.2010 - er hat sich weder die Bilder noch den Film dazu angesehen, sonst hätte er nur 3 SSDs gezählt, nur 2 Prozessoren und.und.und... Ich würde sagen: Beruf verfehlt oder bei der B..d-Zeitung bewerben. Solche Artikel verursachen mehr Frust (hat mir den Morgenkaffee versaut) als Freude!!! Über Rechtschreibung rege ich mich ja schon lange nicht mehr auf - ist mittlerweile auf fast jeder Webseite das gleiche! Ich benutze übrigens FF3.6.9 mit ABP und NoScript - und werde für niemanden meinen Monitor kleiner und meinen Browser langsamer machen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Schlechten Tag heute gehabt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Gibt längst 'n Update. ^^
> 
> Selbst unser popeliges Clanforum leistet sich vB 4.0 btw. (naja, gut bisserl abgestaubt schon, "Vitamin B" halt) : P
> 
> ...



Vbb 4 haben wir bereits gekauft, als es angekündigt wurde. Es geht darum, dass wir eine komplette Forenanbindung an unser CMS hier programmieren müssen - inklusive komplett neuer Styles (die 3er kann man alle wegschmeißen). Und das dauert etwas.

Mit "leisten" im klassischen Sinne hat das jetzt wenig zu tun.


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

In der Hoffung das es hilft hier zu Tapatalk kommen installiere ich es.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Vbb 4 haben wir bereits gekauft, als es angekündigt wurde. Es geht darum, dass wir eine komplette Forenanbindung an unser CMS hier programmieren müssen - inklusive komplett neuer Styles (die 3er kann man alle wegschmeißen). Und das dauert etwas.
> 
> Mit "leisten" im klassischen Sinne hat das jetzt wenig zu tun.


Mhhh .... wie wäre es dann wenn ihr das "nicht-finanzielle" Leisten in Form des Proggens einfach an ein paar Forenteilnehmer mit zu viel Freizeit/zu wenig RL outsourced? Ein paar Leute dürften sich hier wohl finden die euch dabei helfen würden euer Forum umzustellen. 

Dass die Computec Media A.G. nicht an einer Lizenz für vB 4.0 scheitert ist mir btw auch klar, war nur so dahin gesagt. : P


----------



## TheoLite (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Schlechten Tag heute gehabt?



Kann man wohl sagen! Das mit den privaten PC´s der Redakteure wollte ich schon lange mal loswerden - war nur immer zu faul - oder zu beschäftigt! Und der Artikel über den Superrechner - Respekt an RaggaMuffin!!! - hat mich auch schon tagelang gewurmt. So eine Superarbeit hat echt etwas mehr Recherche und Respekt verdient - meine Hochachtung! Von einem Kerl, der so einen PC zusammenbaut, kann man auch als Profi noch etwas abgucken - den würde ich auch als Redakteur ernst nehmen. Gut - muß nicht jeder Redakteur so einen Super-PC haben, aber ein Redakteurs-PC sollte schon einen stabilen und sauberen Eindruck machen und optisch etwas aus der Masse herausragen - aber im positiven Sinne. Jetzt gehts mir besser!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



TheoLite schrieb:


> Wann kommen die ersten Bettelbriefe? Ich habe seit der ersten Ausgabe jahrelang jedes Heft gekauft - bis der Artikel Privat-Hardware der PCGH-Redakteure mit Bildern auf der Webseite zu sehen war! (ca. Anfang 2009) Mein Kommentar zu den Rechnern: Du kannst mit einem Brunnenfrosch nicht über den Ozean reden! Dazu wird qualitativ alles schlechter - man lese nur mal den Artikel von Stephan Wilke (sein PC ist besonders toll - frag Ihn mal, welches Gehäuse am besten kühlt und trotzdem gut aussieht!): Schrauber-Tagebuch: High-End-PC mit 4-GHz-Hexacore, 16 GiByte RAM und 4 SSDs vom 12.09.2010 - er hat sich weder die Bilder noch den Film dazu angesehen, sonst hätte er nur 3 SSDs gezählt, nur 2 Prozessoren und.und.und... Ich würde sagen: Beruf verfehlt oder bei der B..d-Zeitung bewerben. Solche Artikel verursachen mehr Frust (hat mir den Morgenkaffee versaut) als Freude!!! Über Rechtschreibung rege ich mich ja schon lange nicht mehr auf - ist mittlerweile auf fast jeder Webseite das gleiche! Ich benutze übrigens FF3.6.9 mit ABP und NoScript - und werde für niemanden meinen Monitor kleiner und meinen Browser langsamer machen!


Da du es anscheined vorziehst, bestimmten Leuten Inkompetenz zu unterstellen, ohne die eigenen Aussagen, aus denen sich die mangelnde Qualifikation ableiten soll, auf ihrer Korrektheit zu überprüfen, wird dies jetzt jemand für dich erledigen, der nach eigener Auffassung seinen Beruf nicht verfehlt hat und sich der Wahrheitsfindung verpflichtet fühlt:
1. Besagter Brunnenfrosch war und ist weder Fachredakteur für Gehäuse, noch hat er dies jemals behauptet. Er ist dennoch Eigentümer mehrerer PC-Gehäuse, sieht sich aber nicht in der Pflicht seine hauptsächlich genutzten Komponenten zwingend dort unterzubringen und im verbauten Zustand fotografisch festzuhalten. Desweiteren besteht für Brunnenfrösche weder ein Zwang, die leistungsfähigste Hardware in ihrem Besitz in ihrem hauptsächlich genutzen PC zu verwenden noch die Online- und/oder Print-Leserschaft der Zeitschrift, für die er beruflich tätig ist, darüber zu informieren, wie es um seine Eigentumsverhältnisse bestellt ist.
2. Besagter Brunnenfrosch ist in der Lage, quantitativ zwischen 2,3 und 4 zu unterscheiden. Nach dem Betrachten von Screenshots in besagtem Tagebuch, die drei unterschiedliche CPU-Heatspreader zeigen, ist er zu der Ansicht gelangt, dass "3" einer anderen Menge als "2" entspricht und hat dieser Auffassung entsprechend seinen Artikel formuliert. Folgende Anhänge konnte der Brunnenfrosch aufspüren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/266954d1283961656-ein-amd-bulle-p9020196_900x675.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/261920d1282485639-ein-amd-bulle-dsc00358_900x602.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/261921d1282485639-ein-amd-bulle-dsc00357_900x602.jpg
3. Ähnlich ist der Brunnenfrosch bei der Anzahl der verwendeten SSDs vorgegangen und hat sich - wie schon bei der Anzahl der CPUs - nicht nur auf die Aussage des Erstellers des Tagebuchs verlassen, sondern erneut Bildmaterial verglichen. Hierbei gelang es ihm, zwei Screenshots eines SSD-Benchmarks nicht nur optisch zu erfassen, sondern sogar zu geistig zu verarbeiten. Besagter Brunnenfrosch konnte sich die vom Programm ausgegebenen Größenunterschiede des RAID-Verbunds, die zwischen 712,45 GB und 949,94 GB variierten, in Kombination mit einer rund ein Drittel höheren Schreibrate und ebenfalls angestiegenen Leserate nur mit der Verwendung einer vierten SSD erklären, so wie es der Ersteller des Tagebuchs angegeben hat.
Es sei hierbei auf folgende Bilddateien verwiesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/262981d1282769908-ein-amd-bulle-asb-900mb_600mb.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/266928d1283959056-ein-amd-bulle-asb-1000mb_800mb.jpg


----------



## iLucas (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

1:0 Stephan.
Ich habs mal Installierd und addblock für diese Seite deaktiviert 

Gruß iLucas


----------



## JAYonly (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wo ist der "Gefällt mir nicht" Button? ;o)

Ich benutze nie Amazon.

Auch sonst würde ich so ein Teil nie installieren.
Habe keine Lust auf Werbung die ich nicht will, wenn mich etwas interessiert dann informiere ich mich selber darüber.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

schade dass man mit dem addon keinen rabatt bei amazon bekommt, aber vllt kommen ja mal sonderaktionen für plugin user


----------



## Gast1111 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Haha Stephan schön gekontert "Brunnenfrosch".
Einem PCGH Redakteur Unfähigkeit zu unterstellen ist Brutalste Verleudnung


----------



## _Mort_ (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Mein persönlicher ernst gemeinter Vorschlag wäre. Entlasst einen Redakteur und spart euch alle Artikel die nicht zu eurem Kerngeschäft gehören bzw. keine wirklich Information bieten.

Damit meine ich sowas wie: keine Retroartikel, keine Konsolenartikel, keine politischen Artikel, keine Handyartikel. Der Mehrwert einer professionellen Seite im Vergleich zu einer Amateurhardwareseite liegt in der redaktionellen Professionalität und genau die schwindet mehr und mehr, so dass ich mich bereits öfter gefragt habe ob ich die PCG/PCGH wirklich brauche.

Zu dem Browser-Addon: Mir gefällt nicht dass hier wieder nicht klar wird wer wo Informationen abgreift und was damit geschieht. Es ist nicht in meinem Interesse allen Menschen mitzuteilen wo ich was kaufe. Die Idee finde ich dennoch Interessant und werde nochmal genauer darüber nachdenken. Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



_Mort_ schrieb:


> Zu dem Browser-Addon: Mir gefällt nicht dass hier wieder nicht klar wird wer wo Informationen abgreift und was damit geschieht. Es ist nicht in meinem Interesse allen Menschen mitzuteilen wo ich was kaufe. Die Idee finde ich dennoch Interessant und werde nochmal genauer darüber nachdenken. Gruß



Wieso sollte das nicht klar werden? Amazon weiß dadurch, dass der User von PCGH kommt. Du teilst damit niemanden außer Amazon mit, was Du kaufst - und das weiß Amazon sowieso.

Ich habe keine Einsicht darüber, wer (!) was kauft.



iLucas schrieb:


> 1:0 Stephan.



Ich glaube ja nicht, dass jemand mit drei Postings hier noch einmal reinschaut. Es wäre zumindest *un*typisch, dass nach so einem Flame-Posting und der Reaktion des Betroffenen noch was nachkommt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Mal zu den Privat-PCs: Abgesehen von den Bildern sind die allmonatlich auch auf der Teamseite im Heft oder über die Sysprofile-Links zu erreichen. Dass nicht jeder gleichviel Geld hat und dass auch jeder nicht sein sämtliches Einkommen in die PCs steckt, dürfte nachvollziehbar sein, oder? Stellt euch vor: Im RL kann man Frau und Kinder nicht einfach aus der Party kicken und später wieder aufsammeln als wäre nichts gewesen - die wollen sogar „gefüttert” werden, sonst werden sie dauerhaft aus den Achievements gelöscht.

Und einfach über Nacht abspeichern und abschalten geht auch nicht; den „Back-Up-Space” muss man monatlich zahlen - meist in mittlerer dreistelliger Region.

So, jetzt zu was anderem.


_Mort_ schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher ernst gemeinter Vorschlag wäre. Entlasst einen Redakteur und spart euch alle Artikel die nicht zu eurem Kerngeschäft gehören bzw. keine wirklich Information bieten.
> 
> Damit meine ich sowas wie: keine Retroartikel, keine Konsolenartikel, keine politischen Artikel, keine Handyartikel. Der Mehrwert einer professionellen Seite im Vergleich zu einer Amateurhardwareseite liegt in der redaktionellen Professionalität und genau die schwindet mehr und mehr, so dass ich mich bereits öfter gefragt habe ob ich die PCG/PCGH wirklich brauche.


Die Print-Redakteure sind mit der Hefterstellung ziemlich gut ausgelastet - und Online sind wir nicht gerade mit etlichen überzähligen Vollzeitkräften ausgestattet. Entlassungen dürften eher das Gegenteil von dem bewirken, was du dir davon erhoffst.

Denn im Gegensatz zu mancher Hobby-Webseite müssen wir Geld verdienen, um nicht nur unsere Gehälter sondern auch Sozialabgaben und was sonst noch alles so anfällt, zu bezahlen.  Weniger (auch allgemeinheitstaugliche) Artikel würden wohl auch weniger Einnahmen nach sich ziehen und so den Teufelskreis weiterbestehen lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Weniger (auch allgemeinheitstaugliche) Artikel würden wohl auch weniger Einnahmen nach sich ziehen und so den Teufelskreis weiterbestehen lassen.



... könnten allerdings weitreichende negative Konsequenzen auf Zahl der Stammleser, Reputation der Radakteure und Marke "PCGH", sowie der Verkaufszahlen der Print, haben.

Dürften heute die Sozialabgaben noch gesichert sein, könnte morgen schon alles vorbei sein.

Am Ende alles Konjunktiv, oder doch nicht?

Dort sollte es mit der Diskussion weiter gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ja, ich lese hier viele Konjunktive. Derartige Vermutungen über unsere wirtschaftliche Zukunft finde ich allerdings ziemlich befremdlich. 

Vielleicht sollten wir dann wieder zurück zum Thema kommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Huiuiuiui, was für eine Diskussion  Nun ja, wollte der (PCGH)Welt nur mitteilen, dass ich das PlugIn ohne großes zögern installiert habe. Es ist ja sozusagen eine 'unsichtbare' Erweiterung. Man sieht's wirklich nur auf der jeweiligen URL bei amazon.de 
Ist für eine gute Sache, PCGH ist und bleibt bei Print & Online die Referenz! Prima, weiter so, Jungs und Mädels


----------



## realgoldie (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wenn es so leicht ist PCGH zu unterstützen macht man doch gerne mit.


----------



## Manny G. (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bringt mir zwar nix,aber wenn euch helft gerne.
Hab`s einfach mal installiert.


----------



## Natikill (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Also mein Haushalt bestellt monatlich bei Amazon. Wir sind sogar Premium Besteller (schnellerer Versand). Wir setzten so ca.50€-300€ im Monat um (vorallem durch Selbstständigkeit). Ich Allein werde in dieser Woche noch knapp 200€ bei Amazon umsetzten. ABer ich werde af keinen Fall dieses Add- On installieren...und wisst ihr auch warum?

Weil ich sauer auf euch bin...die Zeitung wurde 30Cent teurer, die Website mutiert zur Werbeplattform (na gut es hat sich etwas gebessert, aber noch nicht ausreichend->Vergleich früher), die Zeitungs selbst hat mir zu viel Werbung und hat (für mich) viele unnötige Extras die ich mitbezahle. ich würde gerne die Magazin Zeitung haben, aber 1€ weniger ist ja wohl ein Witz. Also wenn Sie 3,30€ kosten würde wäre mir das egal.

Es geht mir hier nicht ums Geld (das ist kein Problem), sondern ums Prinzip. Die Anfrage hier ist zwar völlig OK, aber die anderen NoGoes gepaart mit diesem Profitwahnsinns (entschuldigt meine Bezeichnung) dieser Redaktion fährt immer mehr in eine Kundenunfreundliche und mit Werbung (auch PCGH eigene) zugebommte Richtung. Der einzige Lichtblick am Horizont in den letzten 8 Monaten war diese Quartett Idee.....

MfG Nati

PS:Es ist lediglich meine Meinung...die darf ich ja wohl äußern.


----------



## Kraizee (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich hab da mal zwei Fragen:


Was passiert mit Bestellungen über Amazon, bei denen ich von meinem Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch mache und den Artikel nach X Tagen wieder zurück schicke? Dann gibt es auch entsprechend keine Vergütung für PCGH, oder? 
Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht, weniger (oder weniger auffällige) Werbung auf der Homepage zu schalten? Ich hab mal AdBlock Plus deaktiviert und weiß jetzt wieder, warum ich dieses AddOn ursprünglich aktiviert habe  Ist vielleicht eine Milchmädchenrechnung, aber wäre weniger Werbung (ohne Blocker) nicht auch gleich mehr Werbeeinnahmen als jetzt (mit Blocker)?

That's all, folks. Thanks for all the fish.

PS:


Natikill schrieb:


> PS:Es ist lediglich meine Meinung...die darf ich ja wohl äußern.


Aye, darfst du! Sollst du auch, laut Grundgesetz. Aber es muss dir keiner zuhören


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Kraizee schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal zwei Fragen:
> 
> 
> Was passiert mit Bestellungen über Amazon, bei denen ich von meinem Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch mache und den Artikel nach X Tagen wieder zurück schicke? Dann gibt es auch entsprechend keine Vergütung für PCGH, oder?
> Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht, weniger (oder weniger auffällige) Werbung auf der Homepage zu schalten? Ich hab mal AdBlock Plus deaktiviert und weiß jetzt wieder, warum ich dieses AddOn ursprünglich aktiviert habe  Ist vielleicht eine Milchmädchenrechnung, aber wäre weniger Werbung (ohne Blocker) nicht auch gleich mehr Werbeeinnahmen als jetzt (mit Blocker)?



1. Das wird dann wieder bei uns storniert.
2. Ich kann viel darüber nachdenken, aber die Webseite wird nun eben durch einen externen Vermarkter mit Werbung bestückt.


----------



## ShiZon (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da PCGH bei mir einen "Hab dich lieb" Boni hat, unterstütze ich PCGH doch liebend gern und habe das Add-On soeben drauf gebügelt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bringt diese addon für den IE8 raus.
Extra den firefox zu installieren muss nicht sein.

Was die Qualität der Webseite betrifft,ich bin zufrieden,es könnten aber mehr allgemeine Themen kommen.
Und mehr Quickpols,ich steh auf Diskussionen, den artikel PC im Eigenbau aus der vorletzten PCGH könntet ihr mal als download anbieten.KostenPflichtig 
Ich sehe da viel Potenzial einiuge wertvolle Artikel zu vernünftigen Preisen online anzubieten.
Eben halt Sachen die Sowiso Ständig im Forum gefragt werden,und wenn es dafür schon ein Professionellen Artikel gibt der als turturial diehnen kann,umso besser.
Dies würde dann die Print mehr Platz für andere themen bieten.
Die vergleichlisten für gute Hardware sollten Online geführt werden.
Ein bewertungssystem für artikel auf der Webseite,danke funktion bei der Download sparte.
Setz mal mehr torrents ein,ihr glaubt es nicht es gibt noch menschen mit Internet verbindungsprobleme,meist provider und telekom problem .wenn mal die Leitung überlastet ist.
Und jedesmal einen Download neu starten nervt.

Dann wäre da noch nee info liste von spielen die mal bei computec erschienen sind.also alle Vollversionen 
Eine Abstmmung für die nächste PCGH print welche Vollversionen erwünscht sind.
Eine Standart artikel " Wünsch Vollversion"und eine begründuing weswegen der Lizenzeigentümer abgelehnt hatt.

Fester bestandteil sollte sein jedes erschiene Spieletest muss den Kopierschutz seperat GROß klar und Deutlich dargestellt haben.Und ein Sammelbrief möglichkeit.
achja ich wünsche mir ein Diskussionforum mit gewicht,und die möglichkeit den entwicklern sowie besonders den Publishern etwas mitzuteilen.Sodaß man auch ernst genommen wird,einzeln im Fanforum eines Spiels sich zu beschweren oder vorschläge zu machen bringt es nicht,siehe RIddick und tages DRM (die sauerei)


----------



## thTwentY (22. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das kann jeder bei Amazon nachlesen. Es ist aber gestaffelt und auf maximal 10 Euro pro Bestellung begrenzt. Selbst wenn du also einen LCD-TV für 1999 Euro kaufst, erhalten wir also nur eine Provision von max. 10 Euro.



ich hätte jetzt gedacht das eine prozentualer Anteil PCGH gutgeschrieben wird. Immerhin eine Kleinigkeit für PCGH und es ändert sich ja nichts für den der was bestellt.


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Also da cih ja doch ab & an bei Amazon Bestelle & Firefox der Favorisiertet Browser ist mach ja da mal ganz klar mit.
Tut keinem User weh & euch Hilfts!

So Long...


----------



## Taitan (23. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich würde sogar mitmachen, wenn der Erlös einem wohltätigen Zweck (z.B. SOS Kinderdörfer o.ä.) gespendet werden würde...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



byaliar schrieb:


> Bringt diese addon für den IE8 raus.
> Extra den firefox zu installieren muss nicht sein.
> 
> Was die Qualität der Webseite betrifft,ich bin zufrieden,es könnten aber mehr allgemeine Themen kommen.
> ...


Einfachere Lösung: Wechsel auf einen anständigen Browser, z.B. Firefox. : P


----------



## Cola_Colin (23. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bewirkt das ganze auch etwas bei Einkäufen auf amazon.co.uk oder amazon.com ?
Falls ja, installiere ich es


----------



## ShiZon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Bewirkt das ganze auch etwas bei Einkäufen auf amazon.co.uk oder amazon.com ?
> Falls ja, installiere ich es



Das Startthema hast du bestimmt nicht gelesen, ansonsten hätte sich deine Frage erübrigt.

Nein Rabatte bekommst du keine, falls du darauf anspielst.


----------



## mab1972 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wo soll ich denn klicken?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wie installiere ich das Firefox Add-on und unterstütze damit PC Games Hardware?
Den kompletten Installationsprozess haben wir in der Galerie erläutert. Die Kurzversion: Sie müssen lediglich die URL www.pcgh.de/go/support aufrufen, damit die Installation gestartet wird. Klicken Sie nach dem Ausführen der URL auf "Jetzt installieren" und schon unterstützen Sie PC Games Hardware.


----------



## Cola_Colin (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



ShiZon schrieb:


> Das Startthema hast du bestimmt nicht gelesen, ansonsten hätte sich deine Frage erübrigt.


Häh ?


> Das Add-on ergänzt Links auf der Amazon-Seite um einen PCGH-Code, sodass wir eine kleine Provision für die Vermittlung erhalten, wenn Sie das nächstes Mal ein Produkt bei Amazon bestellen.


Amazon-Seite.... welche ? Nur die aus dem Beispiel ?
Sry aber so eindeutig ist das nicht.


> Nein Rabatte bekommst du keine, falls du darauf anspielst.



Ich Rabatte ? Wieso das ? Davon habe ich nichts erwähnt und daran habe ich auch nicht gedacht ?

Ich glaub du verstehst mich zu 0%


----------



## Monolize (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich find das gut 

ich unterstütz euch


----------



## SeloX (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

würde auch mitmachen, wenn es das addon für chrome gäbe. denke nicht, dass es allzu aufwendig wäre soetwas zu programmieren


----------



## DiZER (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

was kommt als nächstes??? - ebay, alternate und co???


----------



## ShiZon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Häh ?
> 
> Amazon-Seite.... welche ? Nur die aus dem Beispiel ?
> Sry aber so eindeutig ist das nicht.
> ...



Ich versteh dich wirklich nicht, da du dich nicht konkret ausgedrückt hast, was anderes außer eine Rabatt Aktion oder sonstiges kann ich aus deinem Beitrag nicht lesen.


----------



## RC Shad0w (24. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich finds gut und mach mit   . in worten Punkt


----------



## Paule_87 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Meine Meinung zum Thema:

Da ich nach Prüfung meinerseits keine Nachteile, Beeinträchtigungen oder erhöten Aufwand durch die Ausführung des AddOn´s für die User bzw. mich sehe, werde ich das PCGH-Team gerne (und dankend) unterstützen. 

Eure Arbeit ist vorbildlich, wenn auch nicht konkurenzlos, und erleichtert mir mein Hobby.

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## KAEPS133 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da ich Amazon Prime Mitglied bin und somit viel für mich und Freunde bestelle kommt da bestimmt bisschen was für euch bei rum.

Ich helfe euch doch gerne


----------



## Nuklon (25. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



RC Shad0w schrieb:


> ich finds gut und mach mit   . in worten Punkt



Leider bestelle ich so gut wie nie bei Amazon, außerdem benutz ich Chrome


----------



## Raeven (25. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Hab schon !


----------



## Otep (26. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

[X] Unterstützung Done 

Finde ich eine gute Idee


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ohne Chromium Extension wird das bei mir nichts, tut mir leid PCGH.


----------



## savage-fg (28. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

kann ich leider nicht mit dienen  weil ich dort nichs kaufe,aber gute Idee.


----------



## Sulo101 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Hm, also... Ich unterstütze schon andere (humanitäre Projekte) über meine Amazon-Einkäufe. Aber ich denke, dass mein DVD-Abo die PCGH schon genug unterstützt ;-D *gg*


----------



## Hübie (29. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Tja an sich is das ja okay, aber ich nutze Opera. Ich kaufe sehr viel bei Amazon, aber das nützt jetzt wohl nix 

bye Hübie


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ohne Chromium Extension wird das bei mir nichts, tut mir leid PCGH.



Chrome is in the works.


----------



## RESEYER (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Sobald's für Chrome geht bin ich dabei - Ehrensache!


----------



## sirhot (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

bin dabei


----------



## Lotz24 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



RESEYER schrieb:


> Sobald's für Chrome geht bin ich dabei - Ehrensache!



same here


----------



## angelicanus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bin auch dabei, eine gute Sache wie ich finde.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da dieses Addon für einen gewinn-orientierten Zweck ist mache ich da nicht mit. Adblock bleibt an und die Werbung die man mit Adblock noch sieht geht einen nicht so auf den Nerv.

Wenn euch die Kosten für die Webseite über den Kopf steigen, solltet Ihr wie schon mehrfach angesprochen mal in euch gehen und lieber weniger Berichten und nicht krampfhaft versuchen eine bestimmte Anzahl an News pro Tag zu schreiben. Wenn es nix zu schreiben gibt, gibt es halt nix zu schreiben und basta. Schon könntet ihr einen Redakteur und Praktikanten für bessere Aufgaben verheizen. 

Grüße
Runè


----------



## narutogt (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Bin dabei... Thumbs up

Nur mal so nebenbei... Wenn ich meinen lieblings Radiosender im Netz unterstützen möchte, kaufe ich für 1$ ein bisschen Pixelfläche und klopp da n dämliches Bild rein. Sieht ja eh keiner bei 12x12px. Kauf ich halt 6 Flächen und mach den dicken^^

Wenn ihr echt Kohle braucht könntet ihr ja auch Supreme-Member einführen. Die dürfen dann schon n bissi früher auf Tests schielen und bekommen zudem so 2 - 3 Infos mehr?!?

Schade, dass das Ganze dann sehr komisch aussehen würde. Zumindest würde man dann mit dem Trend gehen. Hier was extra, da was extra... Aber immer für einen gewissen Obulus.

So wie ihr das mit den Amazonlinks macht finde ich das schon richtig. Uns (mich) stört das nicht, wenn ich da was kaufe und wenn euch damit geholfen wird, super. Ihr habt mir mit eurem Mag auch schon in der ein oder anderen Wartezeit geholfen.


----------



## tripod (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

habs mal installiert.

wenn euch damit geholfen ist, soll mir das recht sein


----------



## Mr__47 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich habe keinen Adblocker und für euch das AddOn installiert. Solange hier alles kostenlos bleibt und ich dafür kostenlos an alle Infos komme, ist mirdas Recht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Da dieses Addon für einen gewinn-orientierten Zweck ist mache ich da nicht mit. Adblock bleibt an und die Werbung die man mit Adblock noch sieht geht einen nicht so auf den Nerv.
> 
> Wenn euch die Kosten für die Webseite über den Kopf steigen, solltet Ihr wie schon mehrfach angesprochen mal in euch gehen und lieber weniger Berichten und nicht krampfhaft versuchen eine bestimmte Anzahl an News pro Tag zu schreiben. Wenn es nix zu schreiben gibt, gibt es halt nix zu schreiben und basta. Schon könntet ihr einen Redakteur und Praktikanten für bessere Aufgaben verheizen.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Meinung. Aber Angestellte in dem Bereich sind leider keine "Schachfiguren", die mal heute und morgen das machen können. Das Szenario ist also nicht umsetzbar.

Wenn Du Adblock anlässt, wäre das Tool eine "günstige" Möglichkeit, Deine Wertschätzung zu zeigen.


----------



## Pravasi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ist ne korrekte Massnahme.
Bei der immer agressiveren art der Werbung komme ich um einen Adblocker nicht herum...
Aber das hab ich mal installiert und auch schon bei amazon bestellt.
Leider liefern die jetzt auch über Hermes,was einen enormen Kompfortverlust bedeutet. Werde also schauen,ob ich in Zukunft lieber woanders bestellen tue wenns passt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Habs auch mal installiert.
Aber Adblock bleibt an, sonst ist es unerträglich und macht sich dazu auch bei meinem traffic negativ bemerkbar 

(UMTS FTW -.-)


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich unterstütze Euch auch, ich bestelle nicht selten bei Amazon, allerdings nutze ich lieber den link rechts oben (bereits genutzt), erscheint auch mit ADblock.


----------



## Schwabe1983 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Hi,

hab es mal installiert. 
Werden da auch Infos an euch übertragen was ich einkaufe? 

greetz

Schwabe


----------



## Perry (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich hätte das eher mitbekommen sollen mit diesem Tool, in den letzen 2 Monaten haben ich ca. 1000€ bei Amazon gelassen und aufs Jahr knapp über 2000€


----------



## Schniepel (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich bin auf jedenfall auch dabei^^
lese die zeitschrift schon von anfang an und die hp unterstütze ich auch gerne!


----------



## BikeRider (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

 Ich habe PCGH auf jedem Fall schon mal mit den Kauf meines PCGH-PCs unterstützt.


----------



## BadBoy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Mache ich gerne wenn ich euch damit helfe, habe auch die PCGH u. die PC Games aboniert und bestell auch viel über Amazon. Hoffe ich helfe euch damit ein bisschen.


----------



## resu223 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich schätze schon lange die sehr gute Arbeit des PCGH-Teams,also kann man das Team auch unterstützen und dabei bricht sich keiner was ab!
Also Leute mitmachen nicht nur anschauen!

Grüße resu223


----------



## Lamspringe93 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Das finde ich super, da ich sowieso öfter bei Amazon einkaufe,... wie soll ich PCGH dabei nicht helfen? Naja ich werde Adblock für PCGH auf jeden ausschalte, solange die Werbung nu zu "agressiv" wird und wie ich PCGH kenne werden sie so eine Werbung nicht schalten

MfG
Lamspringe93


----------



## Mandavar (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit! Ich bestelle sicherlich für ca. 100€ jeden Monat bei Amazon. Für PCGH spende ich sehr gerne und werde die frohe Kunde auch brav weiter verbreiten!

Weiter so, PCGH!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Es gab sehr viel positives Feedback zum Add-on und viele User haben uns gebeten Caseking und Alternate zu integrieren sowie eine Chrome-Version zu veröffentlichen. Nun ist es soweit und das Update ist verfügbar: http://www.pcgh.de/go/support
Wer das Add-on bereits installiert hat, wird automatisch über ein Update benachrichtigt. Neue Firefox- und Chrome-User nehmen einfach den oberen Link.

Vielen Dank an alle, die uns so großartig unterstützen!


----------



## christian150488 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

klasse aktion

wünsche mir das es so viele wie möglich nutzen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Das mit Alternate hätte was früher kommen können 
Letzten Monat 2 Rechner für 800€ + 900€ bestellt.

Aber war sicher nicht das letzte mal


----------



## Taktloss (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Habs gerade installiert.

Wieviele User haben dieses Addon bis jetzt runtergeladen?


----------



## carl.g (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



christian150488 schrieb:


> klasse aktion
> 
> wünsche mir das es so viele wie möglich nutzen...



Ich finde die Idee auch klasse, nur leider kann ich mit meinem Opera-Browser nicht mitmachen. Aber trotzdem eine gute Idee und tausendmal besser als die Einnahmen durch noch mehr Werbung zu sichern.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



carl.g schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee auch klasse, nur leider kann ich mit meinem Opera-Browser nicht mitmachen. Aber trotzdem eine gute Idee und tausendmal besser als die Einnahmen durch noch mehr Werbung zu sichern.


 
Finde die Idee auch sehr gut. Und bis eine entsprechende Erweiterung für Opera auf dem Markt ist werde ich den Feuerfuchs installieren. Auch wenn ich ihn nicht wirklich mag, er ist alle Mal besser Goggels kleiner Spion.


----------



## X Broster (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Tolle Aktion von euch, unkompliziert effektiv!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Chrome Addon ist installiert. Ich unterstütze euch gerne.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Taktloss schrieb:


> Habs gerade installiert.
> 
> Wieviele User haben dieses Addon bis jetzt runtergeladen?



Wir sind jetzt im vierstelligen Bereich, was ich für richtig stark halte und was zeigt, wie die User hier hinter der Arbeit der Redaktion und der Techniker stehen. Ich finde, euer Support ist wirklich sensationell.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Hab bei euch doch schon längst den AdBlocker ausgemacht, wat soll ich euch denn noch helfen. 

Habs aber auch geladen


----------



## Quasar_82 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

so....bin jetzt auch offizieller PCGH-Helfer Euch helfe ich wirklich gerne, weil ihr und eure zeitschrift(natürlich auch die web-site) für mich das beste im PC bereich seit. weiter so


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



> Wir sind jetzt im vierstelligen Bereich, was ich für richtig stark halte und was zeigt, wie die User hier hinter der Arbeit der Redaktion und der Techniker stehen. Ich finde, euer Support ist wirklich sensationell.



Das wird noch mehr! Am WE wird das Tool bei allen meinen Verwandten verteilt. Die kaufen hauptsächlich bei Amazon.de


----------



## SAVVYER (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Da dieses Addon für einen gewinn-orientierten Zweck ist mache ich da nicht mit. Adblock bleibt an und die Werbung die man mit Adblock noch sieht geht einen nicht so auf den Nerv.
> 
> Wenn euch die Kosten für die Webseite über den Kopf steigen, solltet Ihr wie schon mehrfach angesprochen mal in euch gehen und lieber weniger Berichten und nicht krampfhaft versuchen eine bestimmte Anzahl an News pro Tag zu schreiben. Wenn es nix zu schreiben gibt, gibt es halt nix zu schreiben und basta. Schon könntet ihr einen Redakteur und Praktikanten für bessere Aufgaben verheizen.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso. Versteh das von Amazon nicht wirklich warum die sowas machen, wer bei Amazon öfter bestellt, kommt nicht über irgendwelche Fremdseiten drauf und ich denke mittlerweile kennt jeder Amazon, sodass keine Werbung dafür erforderlich ist. Entweder man will den ausgesprochen guten Service haben und bezahlt etwas mehr als der billigste Shop für ein Artikel oder man holt es sich beim billigsten mit oft miesem Service.

Wenn jetzt der Service bei Amazon schlechter wird, weil sie irgendwelche XYZ Seiten mitbezahlen müssen, ist das nicht wirklich in meinem Interesse. Da lasse ich lieber das danze Geld bei Amazon.

Und wie schon der DuneDRS schrieb- lieber auf den ein und den anderen "Redakteur" verzichten und dafür auch ein paar "Die besten PC Babes", "Neue Screenshots von Game X" und so Mist wie "die besten Fail und WTF Bilder" weniger als umgekehrt.

Ich denke durch Abos/Hefte sollten alle Kosten bedeckt sein, auch Forum und HP. Mit solchen Aktionen will man nur zusätzlich Kohle einfahren und da mache ich sicher nicht mit. Jetzt haben die schon kooperationen mit Geizh4als und deren Suchengine aber das reicht wohl nicht...

Ich würde bei sowas evtl. mitmachen wenn Umsätze, Gewinne, Löhne und andere relevante Kosten offengelegt würden und sich daraus eine Notwendigkeit ergeben würde, anders kommts wie ein netter Nebenverdienst rüber ohne dass man dafür was (mehr) machen muss (gut ein FF Addon schreiben und auf der Seite Links einbauen)..


----------



## Quasar_82 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso. Versteh das von Amazon nicht wirklich warum die sowas machen, wer bei Amazon öfter bestellt, kommt nicht über irgendwelche Fremdseiten drauf und ich denke mittlerweile kennt jeder Amazon, sodass keine Werbung dafür erforderlich ist. Entweder man will den ausgesprochen guten Service haben und bezahlt etwas mehr als der billigste Shop für ein Artikel oder man holt es sich beim billigsten mit oft miesem Service.
> 
> Wenn jetzt der Service bei Amazon schlechter wird, weil sie irgendwelche XYZ Seiten mitbezahlen müssen, ist das nicht wirklich in meinem Interesse. Da lasse ich lieber das danze Geld bei Amazon.
> 
> ...


ihr zwei seit doch echt die größten HIRNSCHAUFELN hier. was ist denn daran so falsch, eine web-site die auch ihr regelmäßig besucht mit so einem simplen ding unter die arme zu greifen. außerdem gibt es immer was zu berichten, ob euch das aktuelle thema nun passt oder nicht. ihr seit ja nicht die einzigen hier und jedem interessiert halt was anderes. und gewinnbringend in dem sinn ist das auch überhaupt nicht, denn amazon und co. sehen dadurch nur daß die besteller über pcgh auf die seite aufmerksam gemacht wurden. also heult nicht rum


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Und zum anderen wird das Geld sinnvoll verwendet. Den die Wartung der Server und die ganzen Add-Ons was das Forum hier hat, sind sicher auch nicht billig.

Ich persönlich finde die Aktion super! Denn dadurch ist die Weiterentwicklung des Forums garantiert.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich finde die Neuerungen gut. Ich kaufe nämlich öfter bei Caseking ein als bei Amazon. Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, auf Chrome umzusteigen.
Support für Mindfactory und eBay wäre auch nice.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde die Neuerungen gut. Ich kaufe nämlich öfter bei Caseking ein als bei Amazon. Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, auf Chrome umzusteigen.
> Support für Mindfactory und eBay wäre auch nice.



Weitere Shops sind nicht in Planung, wir wollen das Add-on jetzt so belassen, da uns damit schon mal gut geholfen ist.


----------



## rebel85 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

mindfactory und auqatuning währe nicht schlecht.
dort kaufe ich öfters ein und für die wakü leute wärs auch vllt interessant


----------



## Freestyler808 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ganz klar Aquatuning und MIX bzw. Hardwareversand


----------



## lord-elveon (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

tut mir ja echt Leid Leute, aber ich verwende Opera! Sobald es das für Opera gibt, werd ichs benutzen, aber leider nicht vorher...


----------



## KingLouie (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Quasar_82 schrieb:


> ihr zwei seit doch echt die größten HIRNSCHAUFELN hier.





Mindfactory, Modvision und Aquatuning fehlen noch, um nur mal ne Auswahl meiner "Favoriten" zu nennen.
Wäre nur schön, wenn die Zusatzeinnahmen dann auch wirklich zur Website-/Forenerhaltung dienen. Nicht das dann andere Löcher gestopft werden.


----------



## windows (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da wir unabhängig von Print auch eine solide finanzierte Webseite brauchen und wir SEHR viele versierte Nutzer haben, ist das eben unser Versuch, mit der Thematik umzugehen. Es stehen sehr viele Projekte für die Webseite auf dem Plan.


Wenn ich mir so die Auflagen vieler (PC-) Zeitschriften ansehe, geht der Print Markt den Bach runter. Da ist es wichtig das PCGH noch andere Einnahmequellen hat.




KingLouie schrieb:


> Wäre nur schön, wenn die Zusatzeinnahmen dann auch wirklich zur Website-/Forenerhaltung dienen. Nicht das dann andere Löcher gestopft werden.


Ohne PCGH gibt´s aber auch kein Forum.


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich habe mir das Addon nun auch geladen auch wenn ich seltener etwas bei Amazone usw kaufe, so will ich jedoch auch jeden kleinen Beitrag leisten um PCGH zu unterstützen


----------



## svigo (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

hm mal nen anderer Schritt, aber ich behalt die Ref Einnahmen lieber selber, qipu sei dank 

btw warum hat Computec eigentlich damals 10.000 € an n!faculty verschenkt
und jetzt fehlt das Geld? -.-

lieber keinem Clan schenken


----------



## Black Goblin (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich frage mich was mir so ein add-on bringen soll... ??

Ich kaufe ja jeden Monat die PCGH, das sollte doch als Support reichen denke ich.


----------



## skavier (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

ich werde euch gerne unterstützen nur ich kaufe selten bei amazon ein eher bei hoh oder caseking


----------



## Markusretz (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wollte euch auch bei der Aktion unterstützen und habe das Addon installiert.
Nur leider habe ich bei Amazon für rund 500€ was bestellt bevor diese Aktion gestartet hat.
Habe jetzt gelesen, dass auch Alternate dabei mitmacht.
Nur leider kann ich nichts von pcgh in der URL entdecken.

Habe damals das Update ausgeführt, sowie es nochmals neu installiert.
Funktioniert es dann trotzdem richtig?
Habe vor einer Woche für meine Eltern eine TV für knapp 900€ bestellt.

Wäre wirklich blöd wenn ich euch beide male nicht unterstützt habe 


Markus


----------



## Jami (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Markusretz schrieb:


> Wollte euch auch bei der Aktion unterstützen und habe das Addon installiert.
> Nur leider habe ich bei Amazon für rund 500€ was bestellt bevor diese Aktion gestartet hat.
> Habe jetzt gelesen, dass auch Alternate dabei mitmacht.
> Nur leider kann ich nichts von pcgh in der URL entdecken.
> ...


Also bei Alternate ist bei mir auch nichts, Amazon klappt wunderbar. 



Black Goblin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was mir so ein add-on bringen soll... ??
> Ich kaufe ja jeden Monat die PCGH, das sollte doch als Support reichen denke ich.


Nope, tut es mittlerweile ja leider nicht mehr, ich meine, es abonnieren weniger Leute, und es muss auch ne Website im Vollbetriebt gehalten werden. Was meinst du warum selbige so vollgeklatscht ist mit Werbung, aus reiner Profitgier?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Markusretz schrieb:


> Wollte euch auch bei der Aktion unterstützen und habe das Addon installiert.
> Nur leider habe ich bei Amazon für rund 500€ was bestellt bevor diese Aktion gestartet hat.
> Habe jetzt gelesen, dass auch Alternate dabei mitmacht.
> Nur leider kann ich nichts von pcgh in der URL entdecken.
> ...



Doch das Addon funktioniert trotzdem, der Ref-Code in der URL tauch nur auf, bevor man auf die URL klickt, danach verschwindet der bei Caseking und Alternate wieder.

Beispiel: Caseking.de » Media PC » Mäuse » ZOWIE EC1 Pro Gaming Mouse - black

Der Link enthält am Ende ref=128, das verschwindet aber sobald man drauf klickt.


----------



## lord-elveon (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Jetzt wo Opera Extensions einführt, könntet ihr euer Addon bitte portieren?


----------



## xenio (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Schade das ich das nicht früher gemacht habe, bestell mir regelmäsig bei caseking diverse dinge!


----------



## Maverick306 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Also bei mir klappt die Installtion nicht - ich bekomme die fehlermeldung "kein gültiger installer - 207"

Mein browser ist Firefox


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt die Installtion nicht - ich bekomme die fehlermeldung "kein gültiger installer - 207"
> 
> Mein browser ist Firefox


 

Hast du die aktuellste Version von FireFox?


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Jup - Firefox 3.6.11


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt die Installtion nicht - ich bekomme die fehlermeldung "kein gültiger installer - 207"
> 
> Mein browser ist Firefox


 
Welche Version von Firefox hast du genau installiert? Bislang hat sich keiner mit so einem Problem gemeldet...


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Welche Version von Firefox hast du genau installiert? Bislang hat sich keiner mit so einem Problem gemeldet...





Maverick306 schrieb:


> Firefox 3.6.11



Da is bestimmt NobLoRos am Werk 

€dit:

Hab mal einen screenshot der Fehlermeldung angehangen


----------



## Herr Sonntag (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Funktioniert wieder, einfach nochmal probieren!


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

In der tat. Hat NobLoRos etwa davon abgesehen PCGH fernzumodden?


----------



## Das Daub (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich will ein AddOn für den IE  .
Jetzt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da solltest Du mal mit Microsoft sprechen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

PCGH unterstützen  Warum ? ..... Kein Scherz, ich will eine ehrliche Antwort darauf !

Ihr bekommt von uns die Gelder vom Magazin, und die Unzahl an Werbung die bei euch auf der Seite unterwegs ist wird ja sicher auch hoch honoriert !

Und dann sollen wir euch auch noch bei Alternate/Caseking/Amazon unterstützen noch mehr Geld zu bekommen 

Ich würde mir eher sorgen machen warum so wenig User auf PCGH unterwegs sind ! Auf anderen Seiten die sich mit den selben sachen beschäftigen wie hier haben mindestens 3mal mehr Zulauf, wenn hier 300Registrierte sind haben andere deutlich über 1000Registrierte User Online - darum würde ICH mir sorgen machen an eurer stelle und nicht wie man seine Wenigen Mitglieder noch mehr ausnutzen kann.

Ist sicher nicht böse gemeint von mir dieser Beitrag, aber das sind meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Danke für Dein Feedback. Du mischt hier jetzt allerdings wild Sachen durcheinander.

1. Wenn andere Seiten mehr als 1.000 registrierte User haben, ist das doch schön für die. Ich vermute mal, die Seiten gibt es wesentlich länger im Internet, sind nicht von einem Verlag und sind traditionell Community-basiert. Also genau das Gegenteil von dem, was wir hier machen.

2. Die Unterstützung ist in jeder Hinsicht freiwillig und wenn Du den Text dazu liest, eher für Leute gedacht, die ohne Adblocker surfen, PCGH aber gut finden und auf diese Weise eine kostenlose Möglichkeit bekommen, ihre Wertschätzung zu zeigen. Das trifft auf Dich dann offenbar nicht zu.

3. Ich sehr nicht, von welchem User ich "Geld für das Magazin" bekomme. Das ist auch nicht relevant, denn die Webseite hat mit dem Printmagazin grundsätzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## ClareQuilty (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, obwohl ich das eigentlich zukünftig unterlassen wollte, weil sich einige Redaktuere von mir "massiv genervt" fühlten. Deswegen auch hier gleich vorweg: Ich will keinen Redakteur persönlich angreifen. Ist auch nicht irgendwie böse gemeint.

Also, mein Punkt ist: Ich brauche nicht zu erklären, wie wichtig eine funktionierende Trennung von Redaktion und Anzeige für die journalistische Seriösität eines Magazins ist. Durch die Praxis dieser Amazon/Caseking/Alternate-RefLinks wird die Trennung des Redaktions- und Anzeigenteils direkt und massiv verletzt. Warum? 

1. Durch diese Praxis bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass News nicht mehr ausschließlich aus redaktionellem Interesse veröffentlicht werden, sondern mit dem Ziel die Verkäufe eines Produkts über den RefLink zu steigern. Beispiel: F1 2010. Wenn man jeden Tag drei News zu dem Spiel bringt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass mehr Leser Exemplare kaufen und PCGH somit mehr verdient. Dabei gäbe es vielleicht gar nicht soviel über das Spiel zu berichten. 
2. Durch diese Praxis könnte die Redaktion geneigt sein, positiver über Produkte zu berichten als es dem tatsächlichen Produkt zusteht, um die Verkäufe über den RefLink zu steigern. Beispiel: Man stellt F1 2010 positiver dar und lässt negative Aspekte bewusst weg um die Leser vielleicht eher zum Kauf über den RefLink bewegen zu können.

Ich unterstelle NICHT, dass es bei PCGH so abläuft wie oben beschrieben. Aber alleine die Möglichkeit solch einer Vorgehensweise mindert MEINER Meinung nach leider die journalistische Qualität eurer Redaktion.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Grüß Gott,

Vorneweg: Du scheinst Dich nicht richtig mit dem Thema befasst zu haben. Das Tool ermöglicht ja entsprechend getrackte Käufe bei Caseking und Alternate, OHNE Ref-Links. Der von Dir beschriebene Zusammenhang in diesem Fall ist also komplette Fantasie, um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.

Und was Amazon angeht: Wir bieten ja den beschriebenen Button an, damit niemand aufgrund irgendeiner Berichterstattung zielgerichtet bei Amazon einkauft. Und in News werden Links zu Amazon immer per Anzeige abgetrennt. Da wird nichts vermischt.

Bis dahin kann ich Deine Ausführungen ja noch unter der Abteilung "News nicht richtig gelesen" abhaken. Aber die Unterstellung, wir würden deshalb positiver über Spiele berichten? Tsts. Böser ClareQuilty. Vielleicht schaust Du ja ab und zu auch News von uns an. Da wird Dir aufgefallen sein, dass wir bereits seit über einem Jahr auf Amazon hinweisen. Und auf die Fehler von F1 2010 haben wir nicht nur einmal hingewiesen, sobald sie offenkundig waren.

Wir berichten über Spiele, die die Leser interessieren. Um das zu erfahren, machen wir sehr viel Marktforschung und prüfen, welche Themen und welche Artikel am meisten gelesen werden. Das ist der einzige Maßstab für die Artikelauswahl.

Alle gegenteiligen Behauptungen sind bloße Unterstellungen mit rufschädigendem Charakter.


----------



## rabe08 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> PCGH unterstützen  Warum ? ..... Kein Scherz, ich will eine ehrliche Antwort darauf !
> 
> Ihr bekommt von uns die Gelder vom Magazin, und die Unzahl an Werbung die bei euch auf der Seite unterwegs ist wird ja sicher auch hoch honoriert !
> 
> ...



Man könnte auf die Idee kommen, pcgh zu unterstützen, weil man die Seite gut findet. Ist nur so eine Idee von mir, vielleicht etwas abwegig und schwer zu verstehen...

Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben was es kostet, professionell eine Webseite zu unterhalten. Und zwar nicht als Hobby sondern mit bezahlten Redakteuren und bezahlten Freien. Der Zugang zu pcgh.de ist kostenfrei, die Werbung nicht übertrieben. Wenn Du etwas bei bei Alternate, Amazon oder Caseking bestellen willst, kannst Du mit minimalsten Aufwand Deiner Lieblingswebseite was gutes tun - Du selbst zahlst keinen Cent mehr. Im Gegenteil, HOH z.B. macht immer wieder Angebote für pcgh-User. Ist jetzt zwar in diesem Programm nicht drin, aber ist trotzdem erwähnenswert.

Mir ist es lieber, pcgh so zu unterstützen als bei jedem Click erstmal ein Layover abzuwarten. Und wer wird wie ausgenutzt????


----------



## Pryde (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Die Frage nach dem Warum stellt sich mir allerdings auch.

Die Werbung ist mit Adblock ja noch halbwegs zu ertragen- bevor ich den hier ausschalte, steck ich lieber meine Eier in den Toaster.
Schlimmer finde ich, dass der allgemeine Informationsgehalt abnimmt, die "Werbenews" extrem zunehmen, dass die Anzahl der Copy/Paste Artikel steigt und sich kaum ein Schreiberling die Zeit nimmt, mal den verfassten Text Probezulesen.Besonder Herr Link ist mir da negativ aufgefallen.

Oftmals ist der Artikel so entstellt, dass er schlicht unlesbar und unverständlich ist.

Ich verstehe meinen Post als konstuktive Kritik und ihr hoffentlich auch.

In diesem Sinne: Gruß Pryde


----------



## ClareQuilty (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> 
> Vorneweg: Du scheinst Dich nicht richtig mit dem Thema befasst zu haben. Das Tool ermöglicht ja entsprechend getrackte Käufe bei Caseking und Alternate, OHNE Ref-Links. Der von Dir beschriebene Zusammenhang in diesem Fall ist also komplette Fantasie, um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.


Gut, lassen wir Alternate und Caseking raus. Mir gehts sowieso hauptsächlich um Amazon. Es geht mir auch nicht konkret um die RefLinks oder das Addon-Tool. Mir gehts um diese Praxis mit den Provisionen für Amazon-Einkäufe.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und was Amazon angeht: Wir bieten ja den beschriebenen Button an, damit niemand aufgrund irgendeiner Berichterstattung zielgerichtet bei Amazon einkauft. Und in News werden Links zu Amazon immer per Anzeige abgetrennt. Da wird nichts vermischt.


Die Amazon-Links in den News sind für mich ein Instrument damit der Leser "aufgrund irgendeiner Berichterstattung zielgerichtet bei Amazon einkauft".



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bis dahin kann ich Deine Ausführungen ja noch unter der Abteilung "News nicht richtig gelesen" abhaken. Aber die Unterstellung, wir würden deshalb positiver über Spiele berichten? Tsts. Böser ClareQuilty. Vielleicht schaust Du ja ab und zu auch News von uns an. Da wird Dir aufgefallen sein, dass wir bereits seit über einem Jahr auf Amazon hinweisen. Und auf die Fehler von F1 2010 haben wir nicht nur einmal hingewiesen, sobald sie offenkundig waren.
> 
> Wir berichten über Spiele, die die Leser interessieren. Um das zu erfahren, machen wir sehr viel Marktforschung und prüfen, welche Themen und welche Artikel am meisten gelesen werden. Das ist der einzige Maßstab für die Artikelauswahl.
> 
> Alle gegenteiligen Behauptungen sind bloße Unterstellungen mit rufschädigendem Charakter.


Jetzt muss ich dir aber, böser Thilo, unterstellen meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen und zusätzlich auch noch rufschädigend interpretiert zu haben. Ich schrieb: "Ich unterstelle NICHT, dass es bei PCGH so abläuft wie oben beschrieben." Also: ich habe rein gar nichts unterstellt. Ich habe nur ein HYPOTHETISCHES Szenario beschrieben. Dieses Szenario sollte zeigen, warum meiner Meinung nach diese Amazon-Provisionen die Redaktion/Anzeigen-Trennung aushebeln.

Noch eine kleine Frage zum besseren Verständnis: Wer setzt die besagten Amazon-Links in euren News? Der News-Redaktuer, die Anzeigenabteilung oder die Software automatisiert?


----------



## Flashpoint (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Ich unterstürze natürlich,(mir fallen die verkaufszahlen auf). Hab auch extra eine mit adblock ausnahme gemacht (meistens jede seite wo ich oft drauf bin).


Frage!:
Wenn ich unten auf den amazon button klicke wechselt der zu amazon.de, aber das is nur die normale url, ohne ref-link??!? 
wie geht das genau ab?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



			
				ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich dir aber, böser Thilo, unterstellen meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen und zusätzlich auch noch rufschädigend interpretiert zu haben. Ich schrieb: "Ich unterstelle NICHT, dass es bei PCGH so abläuft wie oben beschrieben." Also: ich habe rein gar nichts unterstellt. Ich habe nur ein HYPOTHETISCHES Szenario beschrieben. Dieses Szenario sollte zeigen, warum meiner Meinung nach diese Amazon-Provisionen die Redaktion/Anzeigen-Trennung aushebeln.



Im ersten Halbsatz wird "nichts unterstellt", im zweiten Halbsatz kommt dann aber die Einschränkung, dass die Möglichkeit allein Deiner Ansicht nach unsere journalistische Qualität mindert. Dann möchte ich Dir an dieser Stelle nicht unterstellen, dass die Aussage geschäftsschädigend ist. Aber warum mindert es dann die Qualität, wenn wir es nicht so handhaben wie von Dir beschrieben?



			
				ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine kleine Frage zum besseren Verständnis: Wer setzt die besagten  Amazon-Links in euren News? Der News-Redaktuer, die Anzeigenabteilung  oder die Software automatisiert?



Eigentlich das System, da aber Amazon aktuell viele potenzielle Fehler in der Automatik hat (Marketplace-Preise, Wechsel der Bestellnummer, Unterscheidet Cut/Uncut usw.), schauen wir aktuell auch noch von Hand drüber.



Flashpoint schrieb:


> Frage!:
> Wenn ich unten auf den amazon button klicke wechselt der zu amazon.de, aber das is nur die normale url, ohne ref-link??!?
> wie geht das genau ab?



Das ist ganz normal. Amazon wandelt den Link dann wieder in einen "normalen" um.


----------



## ClareQuilty (3. November 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Eigentlich das System, da aber Amazon aktuell viele potenzielle Fehler in der Automatik hat (Marketplace-Preise, Wechsel der Bestellnummer, Unterscheidet Cut/Uncut usw.), schauen wir aktuell auch noch von Hand drüber.


Ist auch im Falle von Caseking das System zuständig? Das hier: Xigmatek Asgard und Asgard 2: Ab sofort auch mit Seitenfenster erhältlich - gehäuse, xigmatek, casemod, caseking, midi-tower sieht mir ziemlich "menschlich" aus.

P.S.: Wasserkühlung: Geforce GTX 460, GTX 480 oder Radeon HD 5770 direkt mit Wakü kaufen - geforce, wasserkühlung, grafikkarte, caseking, radeon hd 5770 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach Werbung und hätte ein "[Anzeige]" nötig.


----------



## Amigo (5. November 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Wird es in Zukunft auch ein Partnerprogramm mit Frontlineshop.com geben?
Hab gestern Werbung von dem Shop hier gesehen und bestelle da regelmäßig, wenn ihr da was auf die Beine stellt, dann rollen ein paar Rubel für euch.


----------



## MG42 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

Da fehlen noch hardwareversand.de und mindfactory, arlt.com, k-melectronix sowie diverse andern Onlineshops bei denen ich gelegentlich einkaufe... Bei alternate habe ich bisher nie geordert... bei den o.g. bin ich gelegenheitskunde, also wegen pcgh wechsle ich nicht meine lieblingsversender... wenn der ochs nicht zum berg kommt, muss eben der berg zum ochs...



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Ist auch im Falle von Caseking das System zuständig? Das hier: Xigmatek Asgard und Asgard 2: Ab sofort auch mit Seitenfenster erhältlich - gehäuse, xigmatek, casemod, caseking, midi-tower sieht mir ziemlich "menschlich" aus.
> 
> P.S.: Wasserkühlung: Geforce GTX 460, GTX 480 oder Radeon HD 5770 direkt mit Wakü kaufen - geforce, wasserkühlung, grafikkarte, caseking, radeon hd 5770
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach Werbung und hätte ein "[Anzeige]" nötig.



Asgard, wie geil :LOL: das wird dann wieder ein Crazy-Sound  ich schmeiß mich weg,  Wieder so ein Null-Acht-fuffzehn Aussage, mit Null Inhalt, passt zu so situationen wie wenn man über ein ernstes Thema redet, dann kommt auf einmal so eine nichtssagende OT-Aussage (Der Baum ist auch grün) und alle schmeißen sich weg. Xreischeff Astritt und Astritt 2 Ab sofort mit Nase-an-Decke-Scharber.  (Schlechtes Beispiel)


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH.de JETZT mit nur einem Klick*

DiTech Österreich ist nicht dabei, oder?
Ich hol mir heute in Kufstein einen neuen LED-Monitor.

*EDIT:*
Warum wird dieser Beitrag in meiner Statistik nicht angezeigt.
Muss jetzt jedesmal mit einem andern Browser aufs Forum gehen der kein Cookie hat
damit ich diese Rote Zeile wieder bekomme, und ich nachsehen kann ob  schon jemand auf meine Frage geantwortet hat. Im Angemeldeten Account  hab ich sie nach dem 2. Login ausgeblendet.
daraus folgt: Lesezeichen sind was feines.....


----------

